# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 06/22



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> We’re four weeks away from WWE Battleground, where WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins collides with The Beast Incarnate himself, Brock Lesnar. The Architect talked a big game on SmackDown, claiming he’s actually looking forward to his encounter with the mayor of Suplex City. Is Rollins more worried than he’s letting on? WWE.com peers into the mind of “The Future of WWE” — and several other elite Superstars — in this week’s Raw Five-Point Preview.














> Have you ever seen a squirrel square off with a silverback gorilla? Well, if you watched the face-off between WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins and Brock Lesnar last week on Raw, you get the general idea. Unable to meet the cold gaze of The Beast Incarnate, Rollins might have been regretting, in that moment, cashing in his Money in the Bank contract on Lesnar and Roman Reigns at WrestleMania. He might have also had second thoughts about refusing Lesnar a one-on-one rematch the following night — a decision that sent The Conqueror on a Raw rampage that led to his suspension.
> 
> But now The Beast is back, reinstated by The Authority to give “The Future of WWE” a make-or-break challenge at WWE Battleground. On SmackDown, when Lesnar wasn’t in the building, Rollins shrugged off his tense Monday night encounter with the hulking Anomaly, actually going so far as to claim that the near-300 pounder is afraid of him. Is Rollins blowing smoke, or has he actually convinced himself that Lesnar isn’t the greatest threat he has ever faced? Perhaps that bravado will be tested Monday night, should Rollins and Lesnar cross paths on Raw.














> Despite her best efforts, Paige might be learning the hard way that there’s just no beating The Bella Twins. After failing to capture the Divas Championship at Money in the Bank, The Diva of Tomorrow tried to rally the locker room against Nikki & Brie, attempting to institute real change in the Divas division. Unfortunately, Divas Champion Nikki — claiming a strong connection to The Authority — defused Paige’s efforts moments later.
> 
> After falling to both Bellas in a 2-on-1 Handicap Match on Raw, Paige was defeated by Brie on SmackDown, thanks in no small part to interference by Alicia Fox. Is Fox now actually in league with The Bella Twins? If so, how many others aligned with Nikki & Brie?














> After sadistically tossing rapper Machine Gun Kelly off the stage on Raw, NXT Champion Kevin Owens sat down with Michael Cole in a WWE.com exclusive to discuss the incident, making it clear that he’s not done with John Cena just yet. In fact, he plans on taking the Cenation leader’s “most prized possession”: the United States Championship.
> 
> Cena had previously offered Owens a U.S. Title opportunity when the brawler debuted on Raw in May, but the NXT Champion responded by assaulting The Champ and disrespectfully stomping on the star-spangled prize. Will Cena address Owens’ new desire to battle for the U.S. Title?














> It’s not easy to get inside Roman Reigns’ head, but Bray Wyatt seems to be making himself comfortable there since denying The Big Dog a Money in the Bank victory last Sunday — especially since The Eater of Worlds got Reigns’ daughter involved.
> 
> Fired up on SmackDown, Reigns nevertheless fell victim to a Wyatt mental ambush when The New Face of Fear appeared on the TitanTron and cost him a victory in the night’s main event. Then, after the lights went out, Reigns was left in the ring with a photo of himself and his daughter. Is The New Face of Fear throwing Reigns off his game in the lead-up to their WWE Battleground clash?














> The New Day’s optimistic outlook has truly been tested since Money in the Bank, where Kofi Kingston failed to win the Money in the Bank Contract Ladder Match and his two partners in positivity lost the WWE Tag Team Championship to The Prime Time Players. On Raw, Kingston, Xavier Woods & Big E were then defeated by Titus O’Neil, Darren Young & Neville in a Six-Man Tag Team Match. Finally, on SmackDown, Woods fell to The Man That Gravity Forgot. Will the clapping competitors reverse their fortunes this week on Raw?





> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, exclusively on the award-winning WWE Network!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

That's pretty hot, Brock.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Is Heyman or Lesnar scheduled to appear?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

What's that thing on Nikki Bella's leg? It looks weird.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Heyman, Lesnar, Owens and New Day on the same show :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

I wouldn't quite say silverback vs squirrel. More like silverback vs chimp. Rollins isn't that small. I could see if it was Khali vs Joey Mercury. I'm getting an odd feeling that Rollins is going over Lesnar at Battleground, & tbh I don't I know how I feel about that. 

No I don't think Alicia's with the Bellas. She's just tired of jobbing to Paige. All the Divas job to her, yet she acts like nothing is wrong & it's all just the Bellas' fault.

Yes Wyatt is getting inside Reigns' head. I was wondering why Reigns was jobbing to Rollins last night in Vegas. Gotta sell TV kayfabe, plus make the champ look strong before his face off to Lesnar.

It's great WWE is trying to freshen up the tag team scene since it lost all relevance when Jey Uso got injured, but the PTP are boring AF! New Day needs to win the title back soon.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nothing on tomorrow night besides baseball, and the White Sox suck anyway so they're not exactly must-see TV atm, so I might tune in for this. Lesnar's back and Owens is killing it right now, and the Wyatt/Reigns feud looks to be getting interesting, so maybe this Raw is worth a watch?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Starbuck said:


>


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> What's that thing on Nikki Bella's leg? It looks weird.


I think she's wearing some kind of stockings and that's simply a tear/hole in it, I guess. :shrug


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

glenwo2 said:


> I think she's wearing some kind of stockings and that's simply a tear/hole in it, I guess. :shrug


It's been so long since I've heard someone refer to pantyhoses/leggings as stockings. Like, YEARS.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

The beast is scheduled. :mark: :mark:

Gimme a Heyman promo and then a let loose Lesnar. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If they break up The New Day :MAD. Give them back the damn titles.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> It's been so long since I've heard someone refer to pantyhoses/leggings as stockings. Like, YEARS.


I'm just so OLD-SCHOOL. :lol



But pantyhose/leggings/stockings....you get my point.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> What's that thing on Nikki Bella's leg? It looks weird.


Staph infection? unk3


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sonny Crockett said:


> Staph infection? unk3


Just zoomed in. It kind of looks like a bandage.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bought my tickets earlier for Raw. Taking my daughter, which will be her first show. I havent even watched a full Raw in months, so hopefully this doesnt suck!


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Bought my tickets earlier for Raw. Taking my daughter, which will be her first show. I havent even watched a full Raw in months, so hopefully this doesnt suck!


:ti Goodluck


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thax m8!!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Can't wait for a Heyman promo.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Calling the wwe champ a squirrel.

Way to make him look strong wwe


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Cant wait for a heyman promo.
They better not break-up the new day.
And i hope paige get some form of retribution on raw. And a hint about possible nxt divas joining her.

And that pic looks like nikkis giving birth to paige.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Sonny Crockett said:


> Staph infection? unk3














Kostic said:


> Can't wait for a Heyman promo.


*Ladies....and....Gentlemen....


My name is Paul....Heyman....


And I am the Advocate for the one in 21-1 who made Seth Rollins do a #2 in his pants.....

...BROOOOOCK...LESSNAAAR!!!!* :brock4


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Its time for some Power of Positivity on Raw!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Should I expect to see Brock and Heyman this week?

Where is Raw by the way?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cobalt said:


> Should I expect to see Brock and Heyman this week?
> 
> Where is Raw by the way?


The lovely Indianapolis. That's in Indiana.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

My reaction if i see Orton face Kane again tonight....


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I already miss having PPVs every 2 weeks. 4 weeks to wait now ehhhhh... 

Perhaps tonight we get an NXT Diva debut or debutS finally. And also I want New Day to win the tag belts back and obviously more Kevin Owens. Hope to see Brock or hear from Heyman too.*


----------



## Jimmy01 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm looking forward to see what's next on the John Cena vs Kevin Owens feud. Cena should be back tonight, can't wait to see them face to face!


----------



## BLRNerd (Mar 19, 2015)

RyanPelley said:


> Thax m8!!


Don't worry, when you're actually at Raw, you tend to enjoy segments way better since you don't have to listen to Vince's Muppets on commentary


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *I already miss having PPVs every 2 weeks. 4 weeks to wait now ehhhhh...
> 
> Perhaps tonight we get an NXT Diva debut or debutS finally. And also I want New Day to win the tag belts back and obviously more Kevin Owens. Hope to see Brock or hear from Heyman too.*


This funnily enough, I've gotten so used to them over the past couple of weeks, it feels weird without them! 
That being said I really can't wait for the Tokyo show on July 4th.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like a good RAW in the making, unfortunately my Sky subscription is on and off more the a prossy's knickers so I can't watch live.

Hoping Lesnar does something other then stand next to Heyman, also wanting Cena's open challenge to return.


----------



## RippedOnNitro (Apr 29, 2015)

glenwo2 said:


> That's pretty hot, Brock.


I wish I could take Paige's place, but face up... :grin2:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BLRNerd said:


> Don't worry, when you're actually at Raw, you tend to enjoy segments way better since you don't have to listen to Vince's Muppets on commentary


God damnit. JBL has the best insight during matches.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Just realised, there are actually more than one feuds I'm invested in, which is rare.

Rollins/Lesnar, Reigns/Wyatt, Owens/Cena, even the Bellas/Paige.

I'm enjoying the New Day but don't care much for PTP.

Ziggler/Lana/Rusev = meh.

Orton/Sheamus = :maury


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> My reaction if i see Orton face Kane again tonight....


Orton and Kane have great chemistry. They had an awesome feud a few years ago that ended at WM (28 I think) where Kane won with a chokeslam off the top rope.

I really miss the Orton and Barett feud. They had amazing matches on Smackdown of all places.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> My reaction if i see Orton face Kane again tonight....


Well if he doesn't face Kane again he will probably face Sheamus or it will be Randy and a partner vs Kane and Sheamus again :jay


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

No worries guys, Kane is feuding with Ambrose now.

They will act like he's been dominant up until Battleground again :cena


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

It's 7.5 hours to the show, and it's crazy to think even vince has no idea what's going on tonight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

PraXitude said:


> Orton and Kane have great chemistry. They had an awesome feud a few years ago that ended at WM (28 I think) where Kane won with a chokeslam off the top rope.
> 
> I really miss the Orton and Barett feud. They had amazing matches on Smackdown of all places.


That Kane/Orton feud was anything but awesome back then.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

im waitting for new day to win there titles back and for r truth to become king whats up wwe messed up kofi should be Mitb and they should of retained they would be super over but vince no like black people


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Interested to see what happens between Cena/Owens and Rollins/Lesnar.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Is it too much to ask for The Reapers tonight? Destroy some shit dammit!

Save us from PTP!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will they continue where Rollins left off? He cut a great promo on Smackdown and seemed to be confident.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Chrome said:


> That Kane/Orton feud was anything but awesome back then.


They weren't the best promos but the matches were solid IMO.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Might Guy said:


> Will they continue where Rollins left off? He cut a great promo on Smackdown and seemed to be confident.


Until Brock comes out. Then Seth will crap his pants.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So, a Brock 'standathon' and Heyman cuts a promo? Still, plenty of time for him to do more before Battleground.

Or maybe he will still 'chase' Rollins down.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hoping tonight is a good one. :brock4 need to do some work tonight.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Dan Rodmon said:


> Is it too much to ask for The Reapers tonight? Destroy some shit dammit!
> 
> Save us from PTP!


The Reapers??


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I hope Paige can payback Bellas today anyhow. Last week she lost every matches she is in with no pay off. she went from undefeated streak in NXT to this? and if she absent for TE at least do it in Paige fan favor at once. because right now she's main reason why I still watch Raw.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Sykova said:


> The Reapers??


Harper and Rowan. Its kind of their unofficial name.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Looking forward to Lesnar destroying everyone, Heyman's promo and Owens :banderas


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Sheamus vs Roman Reigns announced for Raw tonight.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Sheamus vs Roman Reigns announced for Raw tonight.


Odds on how long it takes to become Sheamus/Wyatt vs Reigns/Orton

:HA


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Would love a Lesnar/Owens tease just by having Lesnar walking backstage and bumping into Owens before Heyman shakes his hand as a matter of respect. Would be a cool moment.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Sheamus vs Roman Reigns announced for Raw tonight.


Ehh...Sheamus. Really? Again? Thisssss is gonna be a long 4 weeks to Battleground. Damn why couldn't Kofi have won MITB? Kingston vs Reigns was GOOD. (Y)

They better not have this match again on SD unless it's REALLY good.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Odds on how long it takes to become Sheamus/Wyatt vs Reigns/Orton
> 
> :HA


I'm hearing the betting has been suspended.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Siiiiigh, is it true Rowan got injured at a house show? This is would be a really shit time for him to be out. Hopefully, if true, it's minor.

I was so hyped for a Rowan/Harper dominance through the tag division :mark: I was all set for them to murder PTP


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Would love a Lesnar/Owens tease just by having Lesnar walking backstage and bumping into Owens before Heyman shakes his hand as a matter of respect. Would be a cool moment.


That would be interesting actually, and then having it turn into a feud when Kevin gets too big for his britches. Should be good.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Wynter said:


> Siiiiigh, is it true Rowan got injured at a house show? This is would be a really shit time for him to be out. Hopefully, if true, it's minor.
> 
> I was so hyped for a Rowan/Harper dominance through the tag division :mark: I was all set for them to murder PTP


Please no :jose whered you hear this?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Dan Rodmon said:


> Please no :jose whered you hear this?


http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0622/596495/wwe-superstar-injured-at-weekend-live-event


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613072908370509824
:mj2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Do WWE have a mascot?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Do WWE have a mascot?


Yep. Say hello.

:vince5


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. Say hello.
> 
> :vince5


Was thinking Vince should adopt this as our next mascot.

UK fans know what i'm talking about .


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Wynter said:


> http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0622/596495/wwe-superstar-injured-at-weekend-live-event
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613072908370509824
> :mj2


:fuckthis

FUUUCK!! Hope its minor *fingers crossed* at least to where they can cut promos for a bit till he heals (PTP only were in promos before they got the straps.).

They were one of the few interesting things going on right now...

:MAD


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wooo.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Hopefully someone mentions this is the arena where Rollins turned on the Shield.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The walk from the parking garage to the arena + being in the arena, I've seen so many Ambrose shirts. Like, a huge amount. Lots of Owens shirts ss well.

Superstars is starting now. Crowd is hot.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

RyanPelley said:


> The walk from the parking garage to the arena + being in the arena, I've seen so many Ambrose shirts. Like, a huge amount. Lots of Owens shirts ss well.
> 
> Superstars is starting now. Crowd is hot.


Cool! From what I've seen, Indiana LOVES Ambrose. The pop he got in Fort Wayne last night was MASSIVE!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Cool! From what I've seen, Indiana LOVES Ambrose. The pop he got in Fort Wayne last night was MASSIVE!


Wow really? Thats awesome! Bo Dallas got a shit load of heat during his match. Slater as well.

This is my daughter's first show. She's in awe basically. So great to see.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

I love how every Raw, we start the thread with only a few pages all day, & then Raw starts & this thread loses all chill & we end up with 200+ pages at the end of the night.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Looks like the Owens MGK is not over. MGK talking on the pre show. Owens v MGK? lol.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Looks like the Owens MGK is not over. MGK talking on the pre show. Owens v MGK? lol.


Just shows how much they're pushing Owens, beats Cena in his first match then feuding with a rapper in his first two months. I'd love to see Owens drop that talentless hack again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cesaro vs. Harper on Superstars. :mark


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

^ Harper is alive lol. Wonder why they have been off tv the past few weeks.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, three guys sitting ringside with crowns. Cesaro took one and wore it for a bit after the match.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

RyanPelley said:


> Wow really? Thats awesome! Bo Dallas got a shit load of heat during his match. Slater as well.
> 
> This is my daughter's first show. She's in awe basically. So great to see.


Yeah, it was that kind that makes ears ring. WWE needs to take note of this ASAP.

:lol Bo Dallas is so good at being hateable I'm not even surprised.

So good to hear that about your daughter. I barely remember my first live show, but I do know I couldn't stop talking about it for weeks afterwards. That first one is so special.

Hope you guys have fun the rest of the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just came in. Where is RAW from tonight? Thanks in advance. (Y)


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Really hoping for an Authority promo to start raw. There the best things about this show.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

1 minute.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That Rangers sky advert :ha:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

aw here it goes


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's fuckery time.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

And so it begins...

Change the fucking theme song.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> ^ Harper is alive lol. Wonder why they have been off tv the past few weeks.


Heard Rowan is hurt..


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Just came in. Where is RAW from tonight? Thanks in advance. (Y)


Indianapolis


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the whining and complaining being!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay here we go.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> I love how every Raw, we start the thread with only a few pages all day, & then Raw starts & this thread loses all chill & we end up with 200+ pages at the end of the night.


Because "all day" is just a day, but _tonight is the night_.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Starting with Lesnar :nice


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Proper way to start Raw


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Best way to open the show!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:brock4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, getting one half of the good stuff out of the way then.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lesnar a face now?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

One way to kick off RAW...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That sunburn? hahah


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

The Beast :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Monday Night Recaps!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice to have Brock/Heyman again.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Lesnar a face now?


He's been a face since Royal Rumble.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love how Bork gets paid to do nothing.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Torn, not marking for Lesnar or Owens much after what Cornette said about them, even though I can't stand Cornette, i do believe he knows what he's talking about. 

Still they produce the best tv over the past two years, so yeah, torn. 

I really hope Brock doesn't squash Rollins, they need to make Rollins look strong, and bring Lesnar down a few notches.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I understand Seth. Everytime Brock's theme hits I look out my window, just in case.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> I love how Bork gets paid to do nothing.


So Lesner is the male Kim K of the WWE?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

And some people wanna say we don't need Brock we got the fat fuck Kevin Owens :lmao

Do y'all see this man? He looks like a goddamn final boss for a video game.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Medicaid said:


> Torn, not marking for Lesnar or Owens much after what Cornette said about them, even though I can't stand Cornette, i do believe he knows what he's talking about.
> 
> Still they produce the best tv over the past two years, so yeah, torn.
> 
> I really hope Brock doesn't squash Rollins, they need to make Rollins look strong, and bring Lesnar down a few notches.


What did Cornette say?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Heyman starting Raw is always a good thing.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

FINALLY.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lesnar looking orange. It's goin down tonight :trips5


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't look away from that sunglasses tan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I love how Bork gets paid to do nothing.


And people want him to get paid to do nothing as WWE champion again too LOL
SMH


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

In before Heyman brags about beating the streak.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Lesnar has some colour on him. Doesn't look like off milk anymore.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I love how Bork gets paid to do nothing.


Brock loves it too


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Lesnar looking orange. It's goin down tonight :trips5


Total sunglasses outline on his face


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That WM 31 result.

:banderas


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock starting off the show? It all goes down hill from here.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Remember when Rollins won the championship by delivering a [missing reel] to Reigns?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lesnar/Seth could be the most entertaining match in a long time if booked right.

So, my hopes are low.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

:lmao the crowd cheered at Cole getting F5ed. Lesnar was standing there laughing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That F-5 to Michael Cole :banderas


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm conflicted, I don't want Lesnar as Champion... but I really don't want Rollins as champion. This feels like Sophie's Choice.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

REPLAY CITY!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Love how they're showing multiple recaps to remind the ADD fans who Lesnar actually is.

Probably thought it was CM Punks new music when it hit lolz.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Wwe smart putting Brock out first with the USA game on right now. Rest of the night will be boring


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Life instantly becomes better when you see THE BEAST on your TV screen


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

:lol Cole getting checked on the gurney


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Steph MILF rage :watson


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Love the sunglasses outline Brocks face ha ha ha hah a


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Orange is the new Brock...but seriously we can't have Brock infringing on the pasty white gimmick, that's already covered by Sheamus and Paige.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I wish Lesnar could drop Stephanie the way he did Cole.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Brock's face at the mention of an apology...........


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Brock with his tiny ass voice is about to apologize and turn face. I love it!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lesnar feels what Cole is feeling because he's feeling the same way Cole feels.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar got a tan while wearing his 'deal with it' glasses!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This company can even make Brock boring.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

F5 again!!!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock with his hands in his pockets smiling at WWE's demand for him to apologize.:laugh:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This'll be weird, making Brock apologize.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Borck can't apologize, it ruins his mystique.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Can Brock ever get booed again?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Suplex city !


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Michael Cole is going to get a prison beating.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Flip the table over Brock :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

There comes a time in a beast's life where the beast has to apologize


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> What did Cornette say?


He said Brock is in it for the money, and that he was an asshole to Cornette's then girlfriend by being rough and aggressive with purposely causing her physcial pain after a match. Brock was a real asshole in OVW, acting like a jock. 

He said Owens was impossible to book. 

I mean it's no biggie, I just thought they were easier to work with and more into the wrestling and being humble. there are threads on this forum with more details.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Judging by Brock's tan I'd say he's been doing fuck all except banging Sable in the middle of his ranch with sunnies on.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Saxton ain't bout dat life.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Booker T demands an apology


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This segment is getting awkward as fuck.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Good God that sunglasses tan haha.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Boo they are ruining his mystique


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

hug him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*GET SAXTON! GET RID OF SAXTON!*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bork love tiny michael.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Indianapolis


Thanks! That's where my dad's family lives.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Brock is such a stand up guy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JBL still looks like he shit on himself and I can smell Cole from here.


:lmao Dickhead Brock is the best.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Brock and Cole.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brock and his little buddy Cole


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cole was shook as fuck:lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't look him in the eyes, Michael!!!! Brock smells fear!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Gave him a noogy :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

That was so fucking weird.

He's more than a tweener. He's a flatout face.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

BORK NOOGIE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL

Cole just pissed himself


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Bruh gave him a fucking nudgie

That Alpha status :lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock looks bad ass even apologizing.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Haha Cole just pissed his pants.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Lol that "Brock Lesnar sucks!" sign. :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

If I've got Brock Lesnar in my face, holding me down, asking me if we're good...

I'm fucking good... Jesus Christ.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Brock gets sent home by his boss then has to apologise. This is some shit television.

I remember when Kane broke Vince's leg, electrocuted Shane, tombstoned Linda and threatened to throw Steph off a multistory car park.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cole just shat his pants lol.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not sure I can handle Lesnar and Heyman being face now.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was an awkward moment between Lesnar and Cole LMBO


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

That's some HBK heel/face turn for Lesnar.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

#NoogieCity ?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Cole was shook as fuck:lol


Cole looked into the eyes of God.


And God gave him a noogie.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Somebody get Michael Cole a change of pants.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Lesnar feels what Cole is feeling because he's feeling the same way Cole feels.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kinder, happy go lucky Brock who gives a noogie is lame


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

I can't believe I JUST noticed Heyman has green eyes.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

And people wonder why Brock is such a big deal.

Not a big deal, when every arena he is in you see everyone standing up, chanting suplex city, loud as they can be.


Oh but no, the chant is over!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus Christ. Brock is red as fuck.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

bmp487 said:


> Somebody get Michael Cole a change of pants.


Honestly I can't blame him.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Heyman, lol


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

That's not your line, Paul.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Kinder, happy go lucky Brock who gives a noogie is lame


Yeah but we all know it's in act to get what he wants. He's not calmed at all.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good fucking lord, what a promo!!!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Heyman goat level activated.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lawd he preaching


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Another laughable opening segment. Business as usual.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I swear promos these days are all about advertisement of merch, ppvs rather than character development. So boring.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Heyman is amazing.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Reigns/Sheamus?

The technical mastery will put Macho Man/Ricky Steamboat to shame.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Beast for Business, y'all.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brock segment over. That's your main event.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Sheamus vs Reigns could be a good match but obviously there is going to be some interference...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god Ambrose vs DEATH. Please tell me they're not going to make a feud out of this.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lesner Babyface mode activated.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Heyman just sold a ppv like no fucking other man ... i'm in lol.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

:booklel
I love Ambrose.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So after BROCK, we get Kane.

That decline is STEEP.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

If aliens decide to invade earth they'll take one look at Brock Lesnar, shit their pants and get the hell out of dodge.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

And I'm disappointed...again. Same old shit. People wanted to see Bork destroy someone.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Back to our women's soccer game Raws over goodbye lol


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Who else is going to watch the Minion movie?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Only brock can make a noggie look scary!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Big ass pop for Ambrose.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Heyman just sold a ppv like no fucking other man ... i'm in lol.













As he said with Stone Cold, promos are all about the money


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

That pop though!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lillian is back!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sparkly Lillian is still hot.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Plz tell me that's not it for Lesnar/Heyman..

Now all we got is Owens/Cena, Seth, and Dean-o who's about to be done rn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dean vs Kane. Oh what a joy...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kane looks as excited for this match as we do.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Kane. :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

From Suplex City to Noogie City.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ambrose vs Kane why? :westbrook3


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

YAYYYYYYY!!!

What kind of pop was that? I'm actually personally offended.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ambrose is gonna bore you! 
Ambrose is gonna bore you!
Ambrose is gonna bore you!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#noogiecitybitch


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuck man... KANE?! fpalm


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Kane got a tan. :lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

YOu think we get Lesnar again tonight or no?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sazer Ramon said:


> YOu think we get Lesnar again tonight or no?


Yep. At the end of the night is my prediction.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This show lol


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Did Dean literally just slap Kane on the shoulder with the back of his hand 15 times. Smh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break less than 30 minutes into the show...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH always makes this old man "I'm too old for this shit" facial expression.:lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lets kill the show off right at the beginning by putting Kane out there!


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Dean missed...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dean & Kane match to promote that Big Show movie with Dean Cain.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Already feeling sleepy :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> DEATH always makes this old man "I'm too old for this shit" facial expression.:lol


 He comes off like the Dad that is playing sports with his teenage sons and after about 10-15 minutes is gassed and makes the facial expression you just said. :lol


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Is Kane becoming trans-racial too?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Kane as a jobber just doesnt work. Especially as you saw him squash midgets like this 10 years ago.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Dean & Kane match to promote that Big Show movie with Dean Cain.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Jesus Christ. Brock is red as fuck.


It's a tan.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> YOu think we get Lesnar again tonight or no?


You kidding?

A noogie shall not satisfy it's hunger.

The Beast _must_ feed before midnight...Or God help us all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Xiao said:


> Kane as a jobber just doesnt work. Especially as you saw him squash midgets like this 10 years ago.


Kane on tv doesn't work; he pretty much kills whatever segment he's in.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Anyone else feel sorry for the people who sit in the left side of the arena cause they never get to be on TV.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The commentary is one of the reasons why I cant really get behind the current Ambrose character. Total lack of subtlety. Especially fuckin jbl.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Am I the only one falling asleep to this match. Not benifical at all for both parties.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

What kind of rebound did Kane just do??? Lmao!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Kane is fucking drizzling shits.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Did Saxton just say ' all that talk of deep throating seth rollins and dean ambrose?' 

where? on tumblr?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


*EW!*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

THIS IS SO BORING


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Oh god Ambrose vs *DEATH.* Please tell me they're not going to make a feud out of this.


Your description of Kane is just perfect. He really kills everything- momentum, excitement, crowds, and careers.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Dean already only has like 2 hairs left. Why are you pulling them Kane?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kane vs anyone will make you change the channel


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Man the people running the WWE are crazy , the same matches every week over and over


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL. Ambrose is the fucking man.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SUPERCHOKESLAM!

Someone's been playing 2k15.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> Did Saxton just say ' all that talk of deep throating seth rollins and dean ambrose?'
> 
> where? on tumblr?


Dethroning


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane won a match? Wow.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ROFL


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Pathetic chokeslam just retire Kane you fuck.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

..A pin off that weak chokeslam...really..


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Ambrose loses to Kane


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello discussion thread, dinner ran a little long going to catch up on the DVR and hope to join the active discussion soon


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they really can't give Ambrose a clean win over shitty kane and Kane wins a botched choke slam FFS


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ugh, Kane victory.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seth trying to get the band back together.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Has Dean Ambrose ever beaten Kane on TV? Fucking jobber.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What.......


Kind of chokeslam fuckery was that? Jesus christ. 

Kane. Needing a win in 2015.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You gotta be kidding me:lmao

Seth trying to make amends with Kane and the Authority to get them on his side because Brock is about to put him in the hospital.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol kane wins


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Are we still doing this Seth Kane crap?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

What a fucking joke this company is.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Of course...


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Fucking really? Kane can fuck off like Big Show.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

KANE picking up these deserved wins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Ambrose loss?

fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kane :mjout


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

You fuckig idiots acting like u never had a tan or knew what a tan was .....


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Dean already only has like 2 hairs left. Why are you pulling them Kane?


Because he can't pull teeth anymore.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I am so tired of the authority crap when will it end??????


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Jesus wtf is Seth doing. I hope they're not trying to get him back with the Authority, would literally just be a rewind to pre-WM season.


:tripsscust


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm sick of that clothesline spot. It's so bad, even with people being able to counter it. Just do something else for fucks sake.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

My goodness, Kane for several years now has had a steady decline in quality chokeslams (weird since at times he looks the best he has physically in literally 11 years), but that was truly horrendous. Not Hogan horrendous, but that top rope chokeslam would make Taue cringe.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Seriously? Not even a win against Kane on free TV?? ut


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Was kind of hoping they'd wait until Summerslam for Owens/Cena 3.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Way to go WWE...Made Ambrose and Rollins look weak in one instance.

Ambrose loses and make it absolutely clear, once again, that Rollins cannot win on his own.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose has more WWE shop t-shirts than wins.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We can't let that struggle chokeslam from DEATH slide. That was terrible. :booklel


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Dethroning


thank you, my mind is properly in the gutter lol

on another note, was Ambrose just used as a narrative tool on live television? He should be pissed at Rollins but we all know it's just going to be directed at Kane cause you know, that's the 'feud' ... honestly they have funny chemistry with one another out of the ring but their in ring chemistry with one another just aint great shakes at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> Ambrose has more WWE shop t-shirts than wins.


Post of the night.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Normally i would say the hate on Kane was not justified and you guys were very harsh.

However, that was a fucking terrible match. Kane looked visibly disinterested and tired throughout. Looked like he was going through the motions.

That chokeslam was freaking pathetic as well.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I guess it's a good thing that the champ is still getting involved in Ambrose's matches. Keep him close to the belt, even if he did just lose to Kane.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't watch this after watching Ring Of Honors Best In The World. I can't.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> Ambrose has more WWE shop t-shirts than wins.


Smh :mj2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rollins cuts a great promo on SD and has been doing well on his own and now we go back to this :Rollins


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> Way to go WWE...Made Ambrose and Rollins look weak in one instance.
> 
> Ambrose loses and make it absolutely clear, once again, that Rollins cannot win on his own.


How does that equate to Rollins not winning on his own. He beat Ambrose on his own. If anything Kane cannot win on his own haha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> I can't watch this after watching Ring Of Honors Best In The World. I can't.


Quite a difference, huh?

:lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kane and Rollins family hahahah


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Might Guy said:


> Rollins cuts a great promo on SD and has been doing well on his own and now we go back to this :Rollins


Smackdown doesn't exist.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Kane already told Rollins not to talk about his family. He told him hard.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Might Guy said:


> Rollins cuts a great promo on SD and has been doing well on his own and now we go back to this :Rollins


Brock wasn't in the building. When Brock is in your zip code, things change.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Seth got turned down lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Serious fucking recaps inside 40 minutes


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't watch this after watching Ring Of Honors Best In The World. I can't.
> ...


I feel bad for anyone who solely watches WWE and has not picked up ROH, Lucha Underground or NJPW.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Seth acting like a humongous









Can't blame him tho :lelbrock


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why are they making Bray a pedophile now
UGH


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I really hate this shit, we watch the shit you give us, stop reminding us every 15 minutes, wasting tv time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

God, Wyatt how awful you have become.



A-C-P said:


> Hello discussion thread, dinner ran a little long going to catch up on the DVR and hope to join the active discussion soon


Don't hurry back! Nothing to miss.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so there's no way Reigns is gonna lose to Fella twice in a row. Even steven booking so Reigns is going over tonight.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

God that snippet from Roman Reigns was awful..."Riiight Naaaaoooaow!"

I'm beginning to buy that Reigns just doesn't gel with this character.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bray the pedophile. That's a thing now. Guys. That's a thing now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Bray's a psychopathic pedophilic hillbilly.

Well, I guess it beats being in a feud with Ryback.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PTP come out to crickets FFS and you had a new day who was getting tons of heat.

stupid WWE booking 101


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

How many botches will these guys make in this match?

I'm calling 2, based on the time they'll get.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> How does that equate to Rollins not winning on his own. He beat Ambrose on his own. If anything Kane cannot win on his own haha.


Rollins interfered for the sole purpose of getting back in Kane's good graces....

Did I really have to explain that? I thought the commentary did a good enough job at that.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

PTP suck :StephenA aren't even an over tag team.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow...commercial city


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus is smiling way too much for my liking. He got that YES MASTA smile.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

ANOTHER BREAK? HOW DO YOU PEOPLE WATCH THIS SHIT LIVE EVERY WEEK?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

There are lots of rhythmically challenged people in Indiana, I see.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Lol that kid in the red tshirt when the PTP came out. :booklel


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Watching opening promo now, Brock giving Cole a noogie :ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't think Wyatt's a pedophile lol. He's targeting Reigns daughter, and his family. Well who knows with creative when it comes to Wyatt.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> I can't watch this after watching Ring Of Honors Best In The World. I can't.


It's quite the contrast isn't it


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I can't stand ptp they suck, make the new day the champs again


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> How many botches will these guys make in this match?
> 
> I'm calling 2, based on the time they'll get.


I'll take the over.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

PTP's theme is awful. Did they used to have a better one or something?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*MASSA*

The ones who said "MASTA" were the house slaves. Titus would've definitely been a field one.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Bray the pedophile. That's a thing now. Guys. That's a thing now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey look there's a black guy who takes care of his kids. Give him an award and a title. 

That's pretty much the reason for the push.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh I get it now..the Prime PR Players only got the titles for publicity.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

My dad can puke on command! He's the coolest!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WWE, what about people that don't know or don't have their dads anymore? ever think how this shit affects them?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

So did ptp win teh belts because of that 'good' dad bullshit?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

checkcola said:


>


Looks like the Se7en gimmick WCW tried to saddle Dustin Rhodes with at the end of the 90s.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AMBROSELOSESLOL :ambrose4

Almost caught up


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Titus' sons look like girls.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is all bullshit. Titus is raising his kids to be some little hell raising ******. BABE KIDS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Titus hoping his sons don't turn out like his tagteam partner.

Kidding.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> PTP come out to crickets FFS and you had a new day who was getting tons of heat.
> 
> stupid WWE booking 101


They were loved and the crowd was really loud in Columbus at MITB tho. I was surprised witnessing that live. Them and RTruth was surprisingly popular


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I really wish Titus was good in the ring. He'd be WWE champ material easily.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

A BLACK FAMILY MAN- WHO WOULDN"T CHEER THAT GODDAMMIT!-Vince Mcmahon


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Ascension can't possibly last much longer, can they?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Quick hide Tidus's kids from Bray


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

It's tough being an Ascension fan. Here I was thinking they were going to fix this tag team division on the main roster but of course their NXT push was all for nothing. Stupid.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Leave it to darren to drop his ass on a grown man's face.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Interesting offense there by Darren Young.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

If only WWE had booked The Ascension much better..if they were silent, they'd make a great team.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

US team at half so I turn it to raw and get a video package about a PTPer being a father...I'm now watching the college baseball finals.

I hate the WWE at this point.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> Rollins interfered for the sole purpose of getting back in Kane's good graces....
> 
> Did I really have to explain that? I thought the commentary did a good enough job at that.


Not exactly its still vague. You said Rollins cant win without help. Technically that hasen't happened yet, as he has yet to use that "help".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> I really wish Titus was good in the ring. He'd be WWE champ material easily.


LOL

He is Ahemend Johnson 2.0

Big E is way better than him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Ascension. All that time in NXT and they still suck to high heaven.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Why is Titus' ass so big?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A PTP Facebook exclusive :cole :booklel

Don't you just hate the way WWE via commentary spoon feeds you


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Alright! The Ass-Tention! Darren will berry them deep! 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> *MASSA*
> 
> The ones who said "MASTA" were the house slaves. Titus would've definitely been a field one.


ThAt so wrong


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"Daddy of the year" who the hell on the outside of the individuals in the family is to judge that and value one over the other barring something like abuse. What a bunch of BS.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> The Ascension. All that time in NXT and they still suck to high heaven.


Viktor's actually a pretty capable worker.

He had some good matches against Rollins in FCW.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Prime time players without aw ain't worth a damn! This is hard to watch.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> Ascension can't possibly last much longer, can they?


It won't be long before Vince splits them. Vince doesn't know how to keep teams together long term.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Ascension look like cosplay guys.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

bonkertons said:


> Ascension can't possibly last much longer, can they?


The Ascension's downfall is just like Kobe Bryant in a hotel in Colorado. It's unstoppable!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"And we know Darren's story...."

But we sure as hell won't tell you as long as we're pushing them.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Natecore said:


> US team at half so I turn it to raw and get a video package about a PTPer being a father...I'm now watching the college baseball finals.
> 
> I hate the WWE at this point.


You would think they'd plan to have something good during the halftime of the game . Lmao fucking PATHETIC company


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"What a throw!" -- :cole


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok Bray Wyatt singing "I'm a Little Teapot" will never NOT be creepy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Descension


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

sucks finn balor is stuck with a shit finisher and they let that fool use one of Finns best.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm embarrassed that the crowd was so into this match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Byron, turn in your black card.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Is Bray going to start channeling Pennywise?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes caught up, and just in time for Sheamus' theme :trips9


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Um, ok..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tough Enough tomorrow night will be more interesting than Raw, sadly.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> It won't be long before Vince splits them. *Vince doesn't know how to keep teams together long term*.


Or care. An ex WWE star said Shane told him Vince didn't care for tag teams after LOD left in 1992


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Da crowd goes mild :rockwut


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Is Bray going to start channeling Pennywise?


Fewer fireflies, more balloons.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

They're rushing before halftime is over lmaooooo!!!!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> The Decension


:dino


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

It looks like they're grooming sheamus for a title run with that entrance. Can't say I'm mad at it.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

First hour was shit, what else is new.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus's theme :sodone


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Fewer fireflies, more balloons.


Nightmares forever


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

ZERO mention of Sheamus interrupting New Days exit and how heel of him it is to so that. Thanks for getting your talent over and paying attention to what's in front of you. Two more days until NXT, LU and ROH.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> ZERO mention of Sheamus interrupting New Days exit and how heel of him it is to so that. Thanks for getting your talent over and paying attention to what's in front of you. Two more days until NXT, LU and ROH.


That wasn't New Day, lol.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Wonder if Bray will pop up on the Titantron or interfere? Dat suspense.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Love the awkward commercial and match transitions
on this show. No sense of flow at all. WWEADD!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> sucks finn balor is stuck with a shit finisher and they let that fool use one of Finns best.


I prefer Shingata prince's throne.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Swerved looks fun


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker's Swerve - They're just going to show that promo again of Trips firing Book.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy shit that Reigns pop.


Guy is a dynamo.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Not exactly its still vague. You said Rollins cant win without help. Technically that hasen't happened yet, as he has yet to use that "help".


I suppose we could still go the way of Rollins fighting his own fight against Lesnar, but I have no faith that the WWE will do that.

But if you're being honest, are you really going tell me that that segment did not make Rollins look weak?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This should be a good and stiff match until Bray interferes.*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

This is a Main Event main event at best.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

How often is the HEEL chomping at the bit to get at the face before they can start the match?! I'll never understand the hate for sheamus. Such a fuckin bad ass.....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Unfortunately some of us remember Sheamus' title runs in 2010 
Give him another why not fpalm


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Dan Rodmon said:


> Harper and Rowan. Its kind of their unofficial name.


Ah, well that would be sick if they went by that.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

:LOL
Reigns face lmao!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol The hell was Roman doing?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Main event huh Cole? Smackdown main event?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> > ZERO mention of Sheamus interrupting New Days exit and how heel of him it is to so that. Thanks for getting your talent over and paying attention to what's in front of you. Two more days until NXT, LU and ROH.
> ...


Are you sure?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, Reigns really likes that clothesline move.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Someone get that in a gif please :lmao


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I missed it and can't rewind. Anyone have a gif?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I can only assume Bray is going to turn up and it will go one of two ways:

1. It gets REALLY weird, REALLY fast. 
2. It gets REALLY stupid, REALLY fast.

Personally, I'm hoping for both. Dude looks like a sex offender already, might as well cement it into his gimmick.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Evolution said:


> I can only assume Bray is going to turn up and it will go one of two ways:
> 
> 1. It gets REALLY weird, REALLY fast.
> 2. It gets REALLY stupid, REALLY fast.
> ...


I just hope something happens REALLY fast.
EDIT: And it's being dragged across a commercial break, even though it's probably going to end in fuckery.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"You look stupid" chants louder than "Roman Reigns" chants.... Way to go WWE 'star making machine'.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You dumbass Sheamus Roman is wearing armor :ha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I would say all the charisma has been vacuumed out of the ring but there is no charisma to begin with.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Evolution said:


> I can only assume Bray is going to turn up and it will go one of two ways:
> 
> 1. It gets REALLY weird, REALLY fast.
> 2. It gets REALLY stupid, REALLY fast.
> ...


Lol he kinda does. But I hope they don't commit to it. For this angle but not for a new gimmick or anything.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Roman gets his win back in classic even Stevens booking. Either that or fuckery


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

We can't score a goal


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

If they have a Divas match after this then I'm :done


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That moment when the loud ass screaming YES YES YES commercial starts and your controller with the precious mute button is all the way across the room.
:bully


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Wait, so they put Brock, Dean, & Roman all in the first hour and ten minutes. Do they expect me to stick roun for the rest of the show now?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Reigns forever ruined by this


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Evolution said:


> I can only assume Bray is going to turn up and it will go one of two ways:
> 
> 1. It gets REALLY weird, REALLY fast.
> 2. It gets REALLY stupid, REALLY fast.
> ...



I am betting a weird start that turns stupid


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Ok Bray Wyatt singing "I'm a Little Teapot" will never NOT be creepy


Wyatt should ask DDP how stalker angles play out in WWE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAMN!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Like 85% of this match is either punches, kicks or clotheslines.

Anyone who think these guys can work are idiots, plain and simple.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Clothesline! Clothesline! Flying Clothesline!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Alexxxxxxxxx Morgan <3 ❤


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

JBL's hat is down!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Z. Kusano said:


> Wyatt should ask DDP how stalker angles play out in WWE


If this angle ended with Reigns' kid spearing Wyatt and pinning him I would never complain about WWE again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> *Like 85% of this match is either punches, kicks or clotheslines.*
> 
> Anyone who think these guys can work are idiots, plain and simple.


That's the whole point of the match. Not every match is suppose to be some work rate match.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Sheamus been jabbing up in his shoulder by the looks of things.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That moment when Byron Saxton says something and you are reminded that he's there.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Headliner said:


> That's the whole point of the match. Not every match is suppose to be some work rate match.


But every match SHOULD be a wrestling match, not a hamfisted hollywood fight scene.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Is it possible that Wyatt or Orton appear already to end this?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeh JBL I bet we will see Reigns tap out :ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Solid match to be fair.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Soda Pop Popiski from the old NES Mike Tysons punch-out would like to have a word with you Mr. sheamus..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This match has been suprisingly good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JBL, you are not entertained. Stop with the lies.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED?!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm watching this match live and it's gone on way too long.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RIP JBL's Hat :mj2


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Too many belly-to-back suplexes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Evolution said:


> ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED?!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Reigns looks gassed. And this is coming from a Reigns fan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

loool


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Too many belly-to-back suplexes.


Those were side suplexes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is dumb.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Wyatt with the _Jeopardy!_ theme?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

WTF Child Molester Bray


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Creepy Tea Party Wyatt :nice

If you have a tea party, he will come :reigns2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wyatt playing with a kid's tea set reminds me of those neckbearded bronies. :mj5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stupid WWE logic, like if Romans daughter was missing, like his wife wouldn't call him to let him know


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Dat Dropkick doe! :mark:

This match is actually really good.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bray Wyatt and the new Harland Sanders for the creepiest pedo tag team ever.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And............................................that's that.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

reigns never misses tea time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt having a tea party with Little Jimmy


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bray is becoming the worst character in the company.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ghosteses.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Baba Booey.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ah, WWE doesn't have the balls to really do a child abduction storyline.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Decent match there. Would've been good with a proper ending. First half (until the commercial) in particular was REALLY good.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

We know Reigns isn't winning father of the year :Rollins


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

-________________-

what?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Trash.


Jerichoholic274 said:


> But every match SHOULD be a wrestling match, not a hamfisted hollywood fight scene.


Not if their characters warrant something else. Austin was a brawler. So it made sense that he wrestled a brawler style. 

Fella and Reigns like to fight. They had a fighters type match.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Uh...what was that?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

In a controversial turn of events, Roman Reigns has been revealed as the deadbeat father of Lil' Jimmy.

WHY'D YOU LEAVE HIM ROMAN?!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Wyatt with the _Jeopardy!_ theme?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Wyatt said "find me" like he wanted more than just a fight.


----------



## phazeone1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Wyatt is the man... Look at Roman Lame running from his match... So believable Cuz Wwe the best

Edit : and then we get the replay of what just happened 3 minutes ago.. They waste half the show with replays


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Roman Reigns and Sheamus have great in-ring chemistry with their stiff style. If this is how this match ends, I'm not gonna complain if they're planning a PPV match between the two.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm glad I dvr'd the first hour. Took me about 10 minutes to get caught up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Wyatt with the _Jeopardy!_ theme?


What is an increasingly shitty angle Alex?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Was there some technical problem for Wyatt just interrupt now?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Bray Wyatt rn


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Sheamus vs Reigns is a great matchup imo.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This feud is a dead end for Reigns...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Trash.
> 
> Not if their characters warrant something else. Austin was a brawler. So it made sense that he wrestled a brawler style.
> 
> *Fella and Reigns like to fight. They had a fighters type match.*


(Y)


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Those were side suplexes.











Belly-to-back.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Does this website like anything not Deab Ambrose? Or.. 

People wanted more from Bray, so he's fucking with Reigns using his family, and everyone still complains.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I liked the match, but Bray's interruption was wack. They should've had Roman's daughter in the chair.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If the police invaded Bray Wyatt's trailer home, I'm scared to think about the shit they would find in there.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Why didn't Reigns get a count out victory? Do the refs just stop their jobs anytime something happens on the titantron?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

simonitro said:


> Roman Reigns and Sheamus have great in-ring chemistry with their stiff style. If this is how this match ends, I'm not gonna complain if they're planning a PPV match between the two.


yeah they worked well together. Good nobody got the pin. 

Would rather see those two fight for the briefcase, and have Wyatt/Orton feud. 

Still don't get the Shameus/Orton rivalry.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Huh, they've added a strange element to Wyatt's character.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dear King corp.. Die in this








Thanks


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why are they recapping IN FULL what happened literally five minutes ago before the break?

:no:


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why does WWE have play the creeper card when it comes children? Like the Eddie/Domonic storyline-cringeworthy. A child predator is cheap heat- same with domestic abuse, rape, and misccariages which WWE has done all three.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The chair is back! How?!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> KaineSpawnX said:
> 
> 
> > Wyatt with the _Jeopardy!_ theme?


He was humming the little tea pot song


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Can they show that clip again I forgot what happened


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Trash.
> 
> Not if their characters warrant something else. Austin was a brawler. So it made sense that he wrestled a brawler style.
> 
> Fella and Reigns like to fight. They had a fighters type match.


If that was a brawl, then brawling has lost it's way.

It was a 'hit guy hard' match. The only type of match either of these two can do.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So no one informed his dumbass that it's an empty chair?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Wyatt playing with a kid's tea set reminds me of those neckbearded bronies. :mj5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Really liking how Wyatt is doing in this feud. :woah

Seems pretty legit.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Okay, those pictures are a bit disturbing.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

That was actually pretty creepy. Good job WWE.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Reminds me of some Sam Shaw and Christe Hemme shit


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman now knows what it's like to have the life of Dean Ambrose with his 'fans'


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

... LOL OK
WWE did a better job on Smackdown


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its the next summer horror angle? It's better than Kane/Bryan/Brie tho!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Bray Wyatt has turned into Sam Shaw. That's not a good thing.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I liked the match, but Bray's interruption was wack. They should've had Roman's daughter in the chair.*


IKR. It's not like she's in school right now. Smh


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wow those pictures. Love it or hate Wyatt, he is nailing this feud. Wasen't amped for this feud. But its got an edge too it. Creepy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Obvious that the superstars of today have little or no say on storylines they're put into. Austin and Rock would have shot down that kind of idea to hell


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

These 3 hour Raws are just the same 30 minutes played 6 times.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> He was humming the little tea pot song


The way he's slowing down at "pour me out" sounds like the end of that Jeopardy jingle.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Headliner said:


> If the police invaded Bray Wyatt's trailer home, I'm scared to think about the shit they would find in there.


They'd find dozens of Big Mac wrappers and family sized buckets of KFC with the bones licked and eaten clean.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#RecapCity


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb booking my one-way flight to Suplex City to see Brock commit capital murder against Seth



birthday_massacre said:


>


:tysonlol

Repped.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

That was properly creepy and I can imagine young kids finding it scary like I did growing up watching things like Kane before I understood kayfabe.

Shame the commentators didn't really sell it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Was anybody else reminded of something in that Wyatt segment?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Retire and get the push of your career :clap J&J :clap


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Roman now knows what it's like to have the life of Dean Ambrose with his 'fans'


*
This feud in 2 weeks already has more direction than the entirety of the Ambrose/Wyatt feud. That "ANYONE BUT YOU" backstage segment was great. It highlights the backlash that Roman received during the RTWM. This is exactly what we need.*


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Really liking this fued, everyone complains about Bray doing the same old thing thing, now he finally does something different, some sick, demented shit and people still complain? I just don't understand.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So no one informed his dumbass that it's an empty chair?


IT WAS GHOSTESES!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Everyone loves those movies!" XD


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Loving this Wyatt/Reigns thing so far (Y)


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I got to give it to Seth, he talks up a good shit game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That upside down gasoline can :ti


----------



## phazeone1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Great if wwe couldn't get any worse. Now we gotta hear little tea pot for next 2 months every night..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So when is Neville no longer the "new" sensation?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Man That Charisma Forgot


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> IKR. It's not like she's in school right now. Smh


Doing homework? :shrug lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins' fall from grace is continuing. Awesome. But I still have a feeling he's somehow going to win at BG and probably lose it at SS.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

This culminates in Rollins crawling back to his ex-fiancée.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Steroids didn't forget Neville. That guy must piss neon green.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Wasn't Neville feuding with Bo?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Still annoys me they've got rid of his first name. Neville just seems ridiculous.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

You should be talkin Bella's


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, why do I even watch RAW anymore?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The ONLY way I would watch Total Divas is if it was on HBO and it had uncensored nudity of the divas.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> This culminates in Rollins crawling back to his ex-fiancée.


:vince2


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hirstwah23 said:


> Really liking this fued, everyone complains about Bray doing the same old thing thing, now he finally does something different, some sick, demented shit and people still complain? I just don't understand.


People like to complain and shit on everything WWE does (to be fair in most cases it's justified) but I don't feel it is in this case


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Some of you wont be happy with anything WWE does, so why don't you quit watching?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Do the main stage divas Train with Sara Del Rey too? 

What exactly is the performance center they talk about?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> The ONLY way I would watch Total Divas is if it was on HBO and it had uncensored nudity of the divas.


Is that all? :vince5


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ugh, why do I even watch RAW anymore?


Because you keep clinging on to hope that the retarded weed plant Jack Swagger is gonna show up on Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TommyRich said:


> Some of you wont be happy with anything WWE does, so why don't you quit watching?


most people are happy with NXT.

And when the WWE is great its great. But when its bad its really bad.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And speaking of CREEPY the new KFC Colonel commercial is on


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why is Neville still "THE NEW SENSATION"?

Didn't he debut like 3 months ago?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ugh, why do I even watch RAW anymore?


Good question, why do you?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Okay I appreciate the creepy side of Wyatt we're seeing. It's been awhile since we've seen a "personal" feud like this one, and if they do it right it could elevate both Reigns and Wyatt. 

Also, that Reigns/Sheamus match was pretty good. It went much longer than I expected yet I was interested the whole time. Props!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, i'm watching the USA network feed rn ... and those KFC adverts are the creepiest fucking thing I have ever seen ... well apart from the beard dye advert (just for men? i nearly wet myself lol, too funny)


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, Neville should be more of a big deal than what he is.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So Rollins is supposed to turn face by SummerSlam for his alleged match with Triple H. :booklel

Yeah, don't see it. They're making Rollins look more pathetic by the day.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Al Roker just cut a better promo than John Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Why is Neville still "THE NEW SENSATION"?
> 
> Didn't he debut like 3 months ago?


This should be his theme song


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think the good thing is your seeing some character development with Wyatt. It's not the same old rambling, and sneak attacks. The whole subtle mind games, and Reigns finding Wyatt is different. As was the pictures, very creepy but I like it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.................And that's what real people think of wrestling.

Thank god John can plaster that smile on his face.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

John Cena wants Natalie's pussy


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Stand back; there's a Hurricane coming through!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Natalie looks great to coked out and drunk with.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Corny ass news reporters and robot John Cena..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Big E just climax back there?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Stand back; there's a Hurricane coming through!


That brings damage....... TO YOUR FACE! 

:vince2


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Anybody else remember when Al Roker shit his pants in the White House?
:ti


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti Kofi's doing the gayest clap I've ever seen.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Some dude has a "the new attitude era" sign. what a numb skull.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That segment with Cena was AIDS worthy.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

"ANYONE BUT YOU" ... Wyatt is WWE Universe regarding Roman Reigns and WWE title

I hope they continue with Reigns family and do not make in "Reigns the chosen one"


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I like how New Day still act surprised when people boo them.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I can feel that Rollins is going to try to approach Ambrose lol ... or Reigns and get punched in the face lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JBL we are all watching the same show you are, there is no way we are going to be the generation that stops smoking watching this....

Oh wait they are talking about smoking cigarettes nevermind


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> :ti Kofi's doing the gayest clap I've ever seen.


Was hoping someone would mention that. I wasn't touching it, lol.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A Rock and New Day segment would be gold.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

lol, love Xavier


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Has anyone seen Xavier woods youtube video game channel?
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIr1YTkEHdJFtqHvR7Rwttg

its pretty awesome.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jim Ross said:


> John Cena wants Natalie's pussy


Well it would be a step from what he's banging in real life


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Woods :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Neville is confirmed the biggest GEEK on the roster wearing a mouthguard while he wrestles.

He's no KURT FREAKIN' ANGLE.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Great, what is gravity's number Xavier? 

867-530 Cloud 9?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Xavier Woods: "I'mma call gravity, Neville!":maury


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

It's summer. Elementary school got out like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Woods should never be in a match again and only ever be doing commentary on the outside :lol


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Neville is confirmed the biggest GEEK on the roster wearing a mouthguard while he wrestles.
> 
> He's no KURT FREAKIN' ANGLE.


You never noticed that before?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I like when New Day are ringside, you can barely hear the commentary team with Xavier Woods having an epileptic fit outside lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Xavier: "Neville! Imma call gravity! Imma call gravity!" :chlol

I'm curious on if there are any New Day haters still out there.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Neville is confirmed the biggest GEEK on the roster wearing a mouthguard while he wrestles.
> 
> He's no KURT FREAKIN' ANGLE.


Heard he got his front teeth knocked the fuck out by Brodus Clay, I'd wear a mouthguard after that too.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Neville has never been more scared in his life.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The New Day is everything right now. Oh my god :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Neville is confirmed the biggest GEEK on the roster wearing a mouthguard while he wrestles.
> 
> He's no KURT FREAKIN' ANGLE.


Didn't he get his grill legit fucked up in NXT and that's the reason why he wears it?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Holy shit Neville's body is goals AF!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Woods plays his role extremely well.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Good thing Neville was wearing that mouth guard there Damn


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

New day are hilarious. They are too much


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Give Xaiver the iC title he would be gold.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Neville is stuck. Doesn't matter how much he wins. He's stuck in mid-card hell.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Poor new day unk3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Didn't he get his grill legit fucked up in NXT and that's the reason why he wears it?


Yes Brodus Clay legit knocked out two of his teeth one time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A replay of Owens' face turn :YES


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Neville is just basically one move. He's filled into that Evan Bourne spot nicely.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

If they show another motherfucking recap!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god Ryback/Henry is gonna be TRASH. They are really not helping Ryback here.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Da GOAT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ryback/Henry should be a masterpiece :eyeroll


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Neville is stuck. Doesn't matter how much he wins. He's stuck in mid-card hell.


There is nothing wrong with that as long as he gets good IC or US title runs.
ot everyone can be a main event champion.

id rather Neville look strong and win in the mid card than him be jobbing in the main event.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryback vs. Henry. A mean guy match that's not going to be as good as Sheamus/Reigns.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look Mark Henry is heel this week :ha


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

The Beast in the East thing looks pretty cool. Almost like it could be a PPV event!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

5:30am on July 4th? That's a replay.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pronouncing "Ryu" as "Rai-ooo"? Welp, WWE's movie theater voice guy is officially a baka gaijin.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

So what time will the Tokyo show air live in the US?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Neville is just basically one move. He's filled into that Evan Bourne spot nicely.


Neville's way more than just one move. The WWE just gives him like 5 minute matches where half of it , he is getting beat up. He only gets like 3-4 spots per match.

Give him a 15 minute match or longer and the guy is amazing. He has one of the best move sets on the roster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> There is nothing wrong with that as long as he gets good IC or US title runs.
> ot everyone can be a main event champion.
> 
> id rather Neville look strong and win in the mid card than him be jobbing in the main event.


I don't see Neville winning a mid-card title anytime soon. 

Winning in the mid-card is fine if it means you're going to move up, but I don't see him moving up. That's the problem. I just see him staying in the same place.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm never too excited for Ryback as it is. Henry is certainly not the opponent to change that.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh boy. Ryback vs. Mark Henry sure gets the pulses racing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> So what time will the Tokyo show air live in the US?


530 AM ET and 230 PT


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Hopefully Miz will be on commentary for the Ryback and Henry match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Telling folks John Cena is coming up and then promoting Mr. Robot. Not a coincidence.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I don't see Neville winning a mid-card title anytime soon.
> 
> Winning in the mid-card is fine if it means you're going to move up, but I don't see him moving up. That's the problem. I just see him staying in the same place.


Ricky Steamboat was really never more than a midcader and he was great. There are tons of guys that are mid carders for life. Nothing wrong with that as long as they are booked well.

Neville doesn't have to be an IC champion or US champ now but he should get some nice title runs over his career.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This "Gallows" movie looks awful, and when you have to try to leech off Freddy and Jason to get your "monster" over
:ha:ha


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Really not interested in the IC title picture now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Who does King Jobber get to lose to this week? :heston


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Good god. NO reaction for Wade. Damn that was cold.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Since when was Barrett important enough to get fireworks/pyro? That shit ain't in the budget.:booklel


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Charisma just oozes from BNB doesn't it

...

...


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I'm watching this match live and it's gone on way too long.


I thought you were DVRing because dinner was late. Or am I getting the wrong person.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This fucking crackhead. Dance ***** dance.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao is Truth carrying a plunger as a scepter?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Truth looks like a fucking crackhead :booklel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ryder about to get him a RAW victory.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> This "Gallows" movie looks awful, and when you have to try to leech off Freddy and Jason to get your "monster" over
> :ha:ha


_The Godfather_ was a great movie. 
_Citizen Kane_ was a great movie.
Now, come see our movie.
Rated PG-13


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I thought Swagger was gonna be wrestling Barrett, but no...:mj2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow Ryder on Raw? What demon's dick did he have to suck for that miracle to happen?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> IKR. It's not like she's in school right now. Smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE, it's summer. 

The hot ass weather is fuckin' with my mind. :no: lol


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh look, King Jobber. Ryder is really good. R-Truth is golden!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The Ryback vs. Mark Henry match won't take place as Sexual Chocolate will injure himself walking in the back before he ever gets to the ring.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

WIN RYDER WIN!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ahh-Troof looking like such a fucking goof in that mini-promo. :mj5 But nevermind that shit, here comes Mongo! Ryder!

And he's wearing trunks that are half Long Island Iced Z / half Major Brothers. bama


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> This "Gallows" movie looks awful, and when you have to try to leech off Freddy and Jason to get your "monster" over
> :ha:ha


Did you hear the news about a New Friday the 13th reboot and the Halloween Returns movie coming to theatres next year? Plus the possibility of a Nightmare on Elm street and Child's Play reboot for possibly 2017-18.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I think the crowd died...literally. You could hear a pin drop.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Xavier: "Neville! Imma call gravity! Imma call gravity!" :chlol
> 
> I'm curious on if there are any New Day haters still out there.


At first I was thinking "this is the worst misuse of good black talent and borderline racist to make these guys like this" .....and as a faces....I knew it wouldn't work, it was terrible. To this forum's credit, a lot of you called the heel turn and we mostly agreed they'd be better as a heel team down the road. I actually like them as a powerful heel team, I don't root for them, but think it's a lot better now and really easy to boo them and hate them, they intentionally try to be annoying.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> _The Godfather_ was a great movie.
> _Citizen Kane_ was a great movie.
> Now, come see our movie.
> Rated PG-13


Rob Schneider is..A CARROT!









*Rated PG-13*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ricky Steamboat was really never more than a midcader and he was great. There are tons of guys that are mid carders for life. Nothing wrong with that as long as they are booked well.
> 
> Neville doesn't have to be an IC champion or US champ now but he should get some nice title runs over his career.


That's the problem. WWE hasn't booked the mid-card right in like 7 years. Most of the mid-carders in the current era are geeks that don't really get over much. If this was the 90's or before that, I'd have no problem with Neville in mid-card.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wow Ryder on Raw? What demon's dick did he have to suck for that miracle to happen?


kanes


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I thought Swagger was gonna be wrestling Barrett, but no...:mj2


Mate the sooner you accept the reality the best Swagger is going to get is mid carding on Superstars, and its not 2010. The more you well enjoy raw just saying.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Weak Chants that quickly die out


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shows you how low on the totem pole Barrett is if he's going 3 minutes+ with Ryder


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ryder just delivered essentially a jumping Bullhammer. It's super ineffective.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> That's the problem. WWE hasn't booked the mid-card right in like 7 years. Most of the mid-carders in the current era are geeks that don't really get over much. If this was the 90's or before that, I'd have no problem with Neville in mid-card.


i agree with you. it all comes down to booking. Until HHH takes over fully, he is sadly screwed.

its bad enough how much they job the MITB, King (Barett) and IC champion in non title matches
Its even worse for guys like Neville.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Barrett is way too talented to be booked how he is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The King of The Ring is having a competitive match with the woo-woo guy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least King Jobber can still beat Ryder :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You're telling me king barrett actually won? I can't hold all these what's.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So now after all that losing , WWE want to have this dude win?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Well at least King Jobber can still beat Ryder :ha


And that's really sad :mj2


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I tried. After watching ROHs Best In The World last night I just can't with this. Two more days until NXT, LU and ROH and time couldn't go any slower. 

I'm always optimistic about Raw and usually enjoy it more than most but they're continuing to prove that they're not the best promotion in America even.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

At least Ryder looked strong. :\



mightymike1986 said:


> At first I was thinking "this is the worst misuse of good black talent and borderline racist to make these guys like this" .....and as a faces....I knew it wouldn't work, it was terrible. To this forum's credit, a lot of you called the heel turn and we mostly agreed they'd be better as a heel team down the road. I actually like them as a powerful heel team, I don't root for them, but think it's a lot better now and really easy to boo them and hate them, they intentionally try to be annoying.


Thanks for the credit, but they aren't annoying, brah. They're just extremely positive because they rock. :clap :dance :clap :dance


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> kanes


:ha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If Barrett had that look back in 2010 he would've been world champ. true story.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd at least like to see Barrett continue his beatdown after the match. Make him a more dangerous heel. 

But instead he gets dominated most of the match for Ryder?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Because you keep clinging on to hope that the retarded weed plant Jack Swagger is gonna show up on Raw.


I have no retort to that because it's pretty dumb and we know Swagger is finished. :draper2



virus21 said:


> Good question, why do you?


Eh, in reality I like Ambrose, Owens, Wyatt, Sheamus, Barrett, Truth, PTP, a lot...actually, but I don't like how they're being used...


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Besides Ambrose having to job to Kane's weak ass chokeslam, Raw has been like, REALLY good so far.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Hey look Mark Henry is heel this week :ha


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crickets during a Barrett match. This guy was main-eventing only a few years ago. Booking is a disgrace


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Kevin has a phobia of the letter 'e'


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Owens spittin hot fire. I'm surprised they're letting Owens be the voice of the IWC haha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

King Crackhead.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, 2 hrs and its hard to maintain focus. This show is such a snooze


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

You know things are bad when a wrestler only misses one show and his comeback is called a return.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I feel bad for Wade, from having the leading role in one of the hottest angles in years, to being a complete and utter waste of roster space. I don't see him being in the company two years from now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> Owens spittin hot fire. I'm surprised they're letting Owens be the voice of the IWC haha


Why?

that is how Vince views the IWC, like Owens. Not the typical THE LOOK type wrestler that vince gets had for.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Cena took his one week off a year, and he also got his one loss out of the way. He must be excited and completely refreshed for the rest of 2015. Missed ya John.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Man, 2 hrs and its hard to maintain focus. This show is such a snooze


Agree


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rated R™ said:


> You know things are bad when a wrestler only misses one show and his comeback is called a return.



This is the same company that promoted Roman Reigns' Return on SD when he only missed the Raw before :ha


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

@Rated R Your fucking sig. :maury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Goooood, when is RAW gonna get good again? Doesn't it usually pick up around the summer? :wall


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I have no retort to that because *it's pretty dumb and we know Swagger is finished. :draper2


 @Headliner is the admin & you know better.

There, fixed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mr Robot is awesome


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why?
> 
> that is how Vince views the IWC, like Owens. Not the typical THE LOOK type wrestler that vince gets had for.


Vince views the IWC as a bunch of multi-talented cool guys who don't put any unnecessary focus on aesthetics?

I'm cool with that. Better than being a talentless gym rat who can't do anything right.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I swear Cena better not mention or defend Machine Gun Kelly's frail ass.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Vince should bring Blackhawks into segment just for the Punk salt :vince


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"John Cena Sucks" :trips9


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dunno how Cena's reaction sounds on TV, but this crowd is booing very loudly.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Way to sell your injury John :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Everyone Owens has powerbombed on the apron ends up in a stretcher. This fool comes running out with a smile on his face. Sprinting to the ring. I C U John.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm actually happy to see this ass kisser.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Rise said:


> Cena took his one week off a year, and he also got his one loss out of the way. He must be excited and completely refreshed for the rest of 2015. Missed ya John.


Two. He also lost to Rusev clean this year... which means Cena will probably have no clean losses next year.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Cena already saying how he loves the hateful chants.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Yay for no-selling!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I swear Cena better not mention or defend Machine Gun Kelly's frail ass.


Espeically when MGK put his hands on Owens first.

Owens was just defending himself.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

the song needs to be..

John Cena's Muuuted
John Cena's Muuuted
John Cena's Muuuted
John Cena's Muuuted
John Cena's Muuuted


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

CM Punk knocked Tampa Bay for affiliating with Hogan so now should he knock his beloved Blackhawks for affiliating with WWE????


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Here comes 20 minutes of pandering and boring mic work.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Turn heel already so I can actuat like you Cena, thanks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That selling with a nice, healthy sprint and a big smile on his face.

:lmao

There goes that move. Sorry, Kevin.

:cena4


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Dunno how Cena's reaction sounds on TV, but this crowd is booing very loudly.


can barely hear anything, but what we can hear is boos.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Two. He also lost to Rusev clean this year... which means Cena will probably have no clean losses next year.


It wasn't clean. Rusev hit him in the nuts after a Lana distraction.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Suprised the reaction for Cena is mostly positive.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> "John Cena Sucks" :trips9


:dance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, bout that time.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Two. He also* lost to Rusev clean this year*... which means Cena will probably have no clean losses next year.


That Rusev loss wasn't clean lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens getting cheered on Raw (not PPV) in a non-smark city.

Yep. #Faceturned


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So there's no ME tonight? Is it just gonna be a Rollins/Lesnar face off?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Two. He also lost to Rusev clean this year... which means Cena will probably have no clean losses next year.


No Lana interfered remember. But you're probably right anyways.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gotta love how Cena was being condescending and calls that respect.

And what is talking about for reasons unknown LOL MGK assaulted Owens. Why is Cena lying


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"No one knows"? He shoved Owens John. Are you blind?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know about you, but calling rappers musicians leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Did he say 95lb musician? Cena with that "white hot" wrestling terminology. Good stuff John.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Did you hear the news about a New Friday the 13th reboot and the Halloween Returns movie coming to theatres next year? Plus the possibility of a Nightmare on Elm street and Child's Play reboot for possibly 2017-18.


I didn't, and I think I was happier for it. That all sounds about as appealing a taking a trip down memory lane, that lane where I stepped on a nail and saw it burst out of my tennis shoe tongue..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Musician" is being pretty generous John :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Out of commission...for a week ut
Cena doesn't understand why Owens attacked MGK ut

the audience is insulted


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

John Cena, adulterer, on Kevin Owens, family man: "He's a garbage human being"

:supercena


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Legit calling someone garbage :mj4


----------



## CmPunk=GOD (Jun 19, 2015)

Fucking GOD, i'm fucking sick of this guys, you don't need to be really smart to predict what he's going to say, all his promos are the same shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:vince6: "'Wrestler'?!? Damn it John, why are you saying profanity when we're PG?!?"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What do you do Cena?

Retire! That sounds like a fantastic plan!

Re-Ti-Re! Re-Ti-Re! Re-Ti-Re! Re-Ti-Re! Re-Ti-Re! Re-Ti-Re!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I don't know about you, but calling rappers musicians leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


Especially the rappers WWE brings out


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MARK OWENS MARK.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you Owens


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Kevin Owens coming out soon?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

SHUT THE FUCK UP CENA!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank God. Owens is here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kevin Owens legit got one of the best themes in WWE.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena is going to accept Owens' challenge and is painting himself as the underdog....

Wow I am so surprised :cena


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Owen gets more bangable each week, tbh.


----------



## cujo1985 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhhh there's a shock.................Cena doing "I'm the underdog" speech for 100000000000th time!


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Ugh! SHUT UP!!! Jesus!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I want a replica NXT belt. That belt looks better than all the other belts.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kevin Owens. Man of the people. The champ the US deserves.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm sitting with a crowd that hates Kevin Owens. 




And I'm loving it.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

TRUTH OWENS TRUTH


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

WHY ARE YOU HIGHLIGHTING YOUR WEAKNESSES? STOP!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Owens' heel persona is so damn good. And also, he got a pop coming out. 

Love this man.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah, totally spaced about RAW being on, did I miss anything good?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I knew you wouldn't give up Cena :sundin :supercena


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Owen's stomach did get bigger though. He looks pregnant.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I wonder how Cornette feels about Owens bringing up the out of shape slob comment?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I'm sitting with a crowd that hates Kevin Owens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I envy you. LOL BOOOOOOO THE EVIL FOREIGNER!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Owens is Awesome


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Owens is the shit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Owens speaking French more like goddamn :banderas


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

SPEAKING FRENCH! My Quebec homeboy


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Color me impressed even more with Owens.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I wonder how Cornette feels about Owens bringing up the out of shape slob comment?


Yelling red-faced at how he hates wrestling today.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Anyone speak French in here? @THANOS are you French Canadian?!*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

GOATING!!!!!!! I love quebecois accent it's awesome.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Woah, totally spaced about RAW being on, did I miss anything good?


Uneventful night, Roman vs. Shameus was interesting in that they both stepped up. 


Damn, I remember when I used to speak french.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Suckbag?

John, wash your mouth out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena getting the upperhand

:lmao

What a shock!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

cena's sounds more french than owens does...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

He's french-canadian! Get him! :cussin: :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> Owen's stomach did get bigger though. He looks pregnant.












*ONLY JOKES, PEOPLE!

Kevin Owens is cool with me. lol*


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

lol.... Cena. Mother of God.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Only cena would call someone a suckbag lol smh


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cena says he'll speak a little French. Says "I speak a little French" in French.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

KO SPEAKING IN TONGUE...LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Now John Cena is the Evil Foreigner :wee-bey


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry, I don't speak Spanish.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Cena speaking chinese.

That one surprised me.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:banderas this feud!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf is this segment...smh...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I really can't hate on Cena. He's too good at winning people over!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Le Owens busting out Le French against Le John Boy. bama


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A suck bag. :done
This corny ass motherfucker.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nikki Bella vagina got Cena speaking multiple languages.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Great segment between Kevin Owens and John Cena. I loved them speaking in different languages. Gold.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

That guy in the stands is dropping Baba Booey bombs.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

How fucking awesome would it have been if when Cena spoke chinese, he just started going *********** CHINGCHING ***********.

I'd have cried.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Authority diggin some KO

:Tripslick


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cena is just good. He should have been in a role like this years ago.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Owens speaks French
> Everyone in this thread loves him

Cena speaks French and Chinese
> Everyone in this thread is indifferent towards him

iper1


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not feeling Rollins rn with this corny ass family shit :deandre


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

Its like WWE copied Drew Galloway's Mr. IWC gimmick from TNA......but made it work a lot better because he is feuding with Cena.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Raw Is Apologies


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Seth Rollins vs Kane and J&J Security


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

So he took a week off to learn French & Chinese. Such dedication.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Fucking awesome French speaking by KO, gonna be a while to get over that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I guess Cena wasn't bullshitting around a year ago or maybe more when Cena was on the Steve Austin Show and said he spends his little freetime slowly learning Chinese so that when/if the WWE is ready and able to tap into the Asian market, Cena could competently represent the company


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Triple H isn't stupid :HHH2*


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Of course Cena gets the last word, can't have him looking bad after such a long absence. I was impressed with his language skills though, I didn't know he could do that.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Seth Rollins is going to "get the job done" alright.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Will Seth pull the "There's always a plan B" at BattleGround?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yelling red-faced, *using profanity every 5 seconds* at how he hates wrestling today *and wishing how he could kill Russo and get away with it*.


FTFY. :I


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There's going to be some major fuckery/swerving going on at BG.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

PLAN B?!


Holy Shyt! Rousey is gonna help Seth win belt at battle ground, setting up for Brock vs. Rousey at WM32!

NICE!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Raw Is Apologies is our main event!!! Stay tuned!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613166473582903297


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph with that dick glance as she said the bigger man lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If Steph wants the "bigger man" then Seth probably isn't the right choice :Cocky


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Rise said:


> Of course Cena gets the last word, can't have him looking bad after such a long absence. I was impressed with his language skills though, I didn't know he could do that.


Does it matter who gets the last word? They aren't some children on the playground.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rollins is booked like shit so so badly


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait a minute. Triple H said Rollins was smart for being scared of Bork, and said if he wasn't scared he'd be an idiot. Triple H was never scared of Bork during their feud. In fact Triple H booked himself to look like the baddest motherfucker on the planet against Bork at times. Does that make Triple H an idiot?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Seth's Plan B at Battleground will be the debut of his silent assassin, Hideo Itami.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> So he took a week off to learn French & Chinese. Such dedication.


Actually I've read that Cena really did go hardcore into learning chinese so that WWE could have a stronger relationship with their chinese demographic.

Say what you want about the guy, but his dedication to his work is incredible.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Belly-to-back.


Exactly. But when Reigns was doing them, he lifted up, and brought sheamus straight down so sheamus landed side on to him. That's a side suplex. They start off as the same grip, but the suplexes are different.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rise said:


> Of course Cena gets the last word, can't have him looking bad after such a long absence. I was impressed with his language skills though, I didn't know he could do that.


Well, Owens gave Cena what he wanted, the fans cheering him and booing Owens. Kind of proved Owens' point.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Wait a minute. Triple H said Rollins was smart for being scared of Bork, and said if he wasn't scared he'd be an idiot. Triple H was never scared of Bork during their feud. In fact Triple H booked himself to look like the baddest motherfucker on the planet against Bork at times. Does that make Triple H an idiot?


Yes.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Soooo... the WWC game finished. Should I switch over or just make it another week with no WWE main roster? Hadn't even checked into the thread til now. ANything interesting?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I guess Cena wasn't bullshitting around a year ago or maybe more when Cena was on the Steve Austin Show and said he spends his little freetime slowly learning Chinese so that when/if the WWE is ready and able to tap into the Asian market, Cena could competently represent the company


I came to say the exact same thing. I remembered him saying he was learning it for if they ever tapped in to the market. 

As a character I hate the guy, but as a ambassador for the company he's one of the best they've ever had.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Steph with that dick glance as she said the bigger man lol.


Damn I thought I would be the only one that noticed that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya'll need to stop it with this Cena & Chinese language. Ya'll know damn well Cena ain't learn that shit until today when he read the fortune cookie from his Chinese food:lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Jericho always looks weird standing in the ring in that last shot


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Cena is really good as the US champ. Perfect fit for him and WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This thread hasn't even reached 100 pages yet.. Guess you can tell by that how RAW's been going lol.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Who does Seth apologise to though?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Wait a minute. Triple H said Rollins was smart for being scared of Bork, and said if he wasn't scared he'd be an idiot. Triple H was never scared of Bork during their feud. In fact Triple H booked himself to look like the baddest motherfucker on the planet against Bork at times. Does that make Triple H an idiot?


Yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not that it matters, but are the Bellas heel or face this week?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> Seth's Plan B at Battleground will be the debut of his silent assassin, Hideo Itami.


Silent Assassin with an injured Shoulder lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Alicia should be in the middle.

Then we'd have a whoreo.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Does it matter who gets the last word? They aren't some children on the playground.


Yes it does, if it didn't they wouldn't let Cena get it in ever confrontational promo.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Goddesses known as the Bellas are here.

That means business is about to pick up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH (kayfabe) made a career being a guy that hides behind authority. This storyline with HHH and Steph is dumb.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> There's going to be some major fuckery/swerving going on at BG.


Seth hires the Night Watch to off Lesnar?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

The "suck bag" comment was completely saved by John speaking other languages. I can't lie, as much as I hate Cena, that was a great fucking interaction. This feud is a lot of fun, wherever they are at tonight are loving Cena regardless, but I think the cities that would love Owens to Cena is what do you guys think 60/40 for KO ....maybe more? 

BTW.....this feud is only going to be GREAT ......if Cena drops the title to Owens. WWE needs to decide where he fits in with the elite though, KO vs. Rollins could be a fantastic feud and the one we deserve after waiting for something good for so long. You can't sell me KO vs. Lesnar or anything like that yet, been a big KO fan since he arrived at NXT.....but good lord they have made Lesnar like he's damn near invincible. I think they should put the title in and out of Lesnar's hands but generally due to fuckery until he starts aging. Everyone makes a mistake........and that's the only way Lesnar loses.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

heels vs heels? RLY, WWE?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Heels Vs Heels :O We don't see this often.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The G.O.A.T said:


> The Goddesses known as the Bellas are here.
> 
> That means business is about to pick up.


And the wrestling is about to slow down.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So Naomi and Tamina are faces now 

They don't usually book heels against each other.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Wait a minute. Triple H said Rollins was smart for being scared of Bork, and said if he wasn't scared he'd be an idiot. Triple H was never scared of Bork during their feud. In fact Triple H booked himself to look like the baddest motherfucker on the planet against Bork at times. Does that make Triple H an idiot?


Good one. Triple H, like Brock, is a genetic freak though. When Trips is training his body is unmatched and I wouldn't be scared of anyone either if I was Triple H.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So are The Bellas randomly face again for a week or are Naomi and Tamina randomly face now :ha


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> This thread hasn't even reached 100 pages yet.. Guess you can tell by that how RAW's been going lol.


Legit just ass. RAW is ass.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi atass


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So who are faces or heels in this divas match?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Naomi's ratchet ass rope celebration bounce:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They're putting Bellas in the face role for this match?

:lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So...

WWE just doesn't give a fuck about the divas anymore right? You have the heel Bella twins vs the heel Naomi and Tamina.

The division is god awful.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:jericho3: "Superstars. Divas. These titles aren't just simply handed out."

Then explain Miz, Rosa Mendes, Cameron, the Bellas and Eva Marie. :mj5


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JBL says the Bellas are the WWE's version of the Kardashians. I'm not a Bella fan by any means but the Kardashians and Jenners are useless, talentless parasites. ANYBODY is better than them.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Undertakerowns said:


> So who are faces or heels in this divas match?


Don't know, and really I don't care. Just want something different at this point.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ref botch :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What in the fuck was that?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

OMG Tamina is soooo fuckin bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess the Bellas are face this week.

The Diva's division is officially dead to me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Wait a minute. Triple H said Rollins was smart for being scared of Bork, and said if he wasn't scared he'd be an idiot. Triple H was never scared of Bork during their feud. In fact Triple H booked himself to look like the baddest motherfucker on the planet against Bork at times. Does that make Triple H an idiot?





#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yes.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Assidentally.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Nikki Bella's forearm looks better than Big Shows knockout punch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BELLASWINLOL :cena


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That match made reigns/sheamus look like a 5 star classic.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I try to cut the divas some slack but Tamina is such a fucking mess in the ring. Like, jfc.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bella Goldberg
Must be 264-0 this year


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Why do the Bellas always have to win? I mean, even in a random tag match they have to get the victory... why?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alicia Fox is a fucking kewn for not being down with Team Ratchet.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Fox a Bella Twin? :reigns next.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Lets all take a minute to appreciate that ref and the fuck up he created <3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Roman Reigns. The Terminator. That can get outsmarted by a outhouse-using hillbilly.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Welp. That was a thing.

From now on I refuse to acknowledge the divas division as being anything until someone from NXT comes up.

#SaveUs .Sasha


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm The hell is this?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm a fan of Reigns, but comparing him to an icon like the Terminator? :Out


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This is making me want to vomit.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Get rid of all of the main roster Divas. Give the fans a chance to stay awake.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait, Roman Reigns is the Terminator? I thought Triple H is the Terminator?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are they comparing reigns to the terminator?

Based on what?

Their acting skill?


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes WWE, because Roman reigns could KILL A TERMINATOR WITH A RIGHT HAND


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

What am I watching...?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

mightymike1986 said:


> The "suck bag" comment was completely saved by John speaking other languages. I can't lie, as much as I hate Cena, that was a great fucking interaction. This feud is a lot of fun, wherever they are at tonight are loving Cena regardless, but I think the cities that would love Owens to Cena is what do you guys think 60/40 for KO ....maybe more?
> 
> BTW.....this feud is only going to be GREAT ......if Cena drops the title to Owens. WWE needs to decide where he fits in with the elite though, KO vs. Rollins could be a fantastic feud and the one we deserve after waiting for something good for so long. You can't sell me KO vs. Lesnar or anything like that yet, been a big KO fan since he arrived at NXT.....but good lord they have made Lesnar like he's damn near invincible. I think they should put the title in and out of Lesnar's hands but generally due to fuckery until he starts aging. Everyone makes a mistake........and that's the only way Lesnar loses.


Its to good of a feud to not go to Summerslam. So I expect a dirty finish where KO gets the belt at Battleground. If Owens loses I am not sure how they can have another match that makes sense. Though, they did do it with Rusev so who knows.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Da fuck is this shit?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

There is so much cheese on my tv from this Terminator/Reigns shit I might as well make a pizza.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

this is what happens when you only have one feud going on in a division. When the other half of that feud is off doing something its just nothing. No progression at all other than the Bella's are on top. tell us something new.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL WHAT ROMAN REIGNS COMMERCIAL IN DISGUISE


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Are they seriously mixing in Reigns footage with this Terminator plug 

:ha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the Bellas are faces when fighting Naomi....

...and because Paige isn't there tonight.

But they'll be heel next week...

:vince



Why is Babgurl Reigns in the promo?! He isn't even in the movie. I can't :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

"Bella conspiracy theory" :jbl

Jesus when is a diva ever gonna get the balls to call the Bellas out for what they are by pointing out the real conspiracy: that they're only relevant because their men are relevant


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wtf... I guess Ziggler isnt gonna be here tonight? That sucks.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

That commercial was so forced and awkward..what the hell were they thinking. Fire whoever made that immediately.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:aries2 what has Reigns got to do with a Terminator video package?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol Fox a Bella Twin? :reigns next.


#BellaArmy


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so reigns' scenes in the new terminator are all stock wwe footage?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell is this Roman Reigns Terminator promo?

This is like a bad Youtube mashup :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what kind of fuckery was that Reigns added into the Terminator preview FFS


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Yesssss!!!!!The Beast isn't done for tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman is in the Terminator movie or WWE is badly editing him in for us to like him?

Then Cole says Lesnar is 'our Terminator'. Then why have Roma......never fucking mind, WWE is fucking garbage.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait, now Brock is the Terminator, so confused...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"BROCK LESNAR IS STILL HERE!!" is keyword for "PLEASE DON'T CHANGE THE CHANNEL!"


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG RYBORING VS MARK "NO MORE RATINGS" HENRY

FUCK THIS TORTURE
FUCK YOU WWE

FUCK KFUCK KFUCK KFUCK KFUCK KFUCK K


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao did they just show Reigns in every single second of that trailer?? He isn't even in the movie.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Did I just see Reigns in the Terminator?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Why the fuck is Charlotte still in NXT and not on the main roster yet? There has been so many chances to debut her and have her as Divas champion. But no, lets just keep the title on Nikki so she can surpass AJ's reign cause she left to be with her husband who walked out on the company a year ago.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

This company is so damn cheesy. They think all of their fans are 7 years old and love the super-hero character like it's 1985 all over again. Embarrassing. The day Vince goes will be the best day in this business's history. Book it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So no Rusev/Lana Drama this week? I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm getting real annoyed now, Mark Henry has 3 Victories over Ryback which no one ever has, and slowly but surely Ryback is gonna get his win backs


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> They're putting Bellas in the face role for this match?
> 
> :lmao


Man, fuck this division.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Terminator is a T-800. 800 looks like BOO. Roman Reigns connection made.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

What was that Reigns/Terminator promo about?


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

IT's kind of funny they relate Roman Reigns to the Terminator, right before Ryback has a match, which is more funny since his gimmick used to be inspired by the Terminator and the fact that Ryback was a huge fan of Arnold.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol 

'Here is a look at the upcoming Hollywood blockbuster.........with Roman clips throughout'.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WWE now trying to tie in the new Terminator film to Reigns, really WWE? Fucking desperate much?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

For the people who don't understand the Roman thing, the NBA does this shit all the time. It's just a promotion mashup.

Then again half of you don't even watch sports so nevermind.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> Why the fuck is Charlotte still in NXT and not on the main roster yet? There has been so many chances to debut her and have her as Divas champion. But no, lets just keep the title on Nikki so she can surpass AJ's reign cause she left to be with her husband who walked out on the company a year ago.



Nikki having the divas title has nothing to do with Aj or punk. Why would it? It's just pure speculation to say Nikki well over take AJ to get back at punk lol come on now. Oh lets get back at Punk by giving Nikki the longest title reign ever give me a break.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Michael Cole finally said something right when it comes to the Bellas. If you can't beat them join them. That's what Alicia Fox did and Naomi and Tamini would be wise to do so.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm surprised they didn't pipe in Reigns scream or cgi him on the back of a velociraptor in that Jurassic World commercial :reigns


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I bet Hunter is absolutely terrified at the prospect of the NXT divas getting the call up.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dr. Middy said:


> Welp. That was a thing.
> 
> From now on I refuse to acknowledge the divas division as being anything until someone from NXT comes up.
> 
> #SaveUs .Sasha


A lot of us thouht that when Emma and Paige were coming up... look what happened to them.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'm a fan of Reigns, but comparing him to an icon like the Terminator? :Out





finalnight said:


> Wait, Roman Reigns is the Terminator? I thought Triple H is the Terminator?


*NOPE!*












Amber B said:


> Why is Babgurl Reigns in the promo?! He isn't even in the movie. I can't :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

What are the chances Brock shows up last segment? 

Ryback v Henry has me wanting to turn raw off, but if Brocks going to show up again I'm gonna have to endure it


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE just trumped TNA's random Tito Ortiz appearance with that Reigns Terminator commercial in awkwardness.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know what to make of that KFC advert, i don't know whether to be just straight up frightened of what is about to happen with the colonel cause he looks like a serial killer ... or that americans can fill a fucking tank of petrol for five dollars .......... hmmm.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> For the people who don't understand the Roman thing, the NBA does this shit all the time. It's just a promotion mashup.
> 
> Then again half of you don't even watch sports so nevermind.


Except Lebron James is a celebrity.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> WWE now trying to tie in the new Terminator film to Reigns, really WWE? Fucking desperate much?


Considering what has been shown of the new Terminator movie, WWE might not be the desperate ones here


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Big Show got Booker's back. I kinda like that.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I hate Big Show's voice ... don't fucking do this to me WWE .... arrrghhhhh. MUTE.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm actually excited for Big Show on commentary he was pretty good last time getting over the talent. Even if he's just there to interfere and knockout Ryback ill watch and see.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Amber B said:


> So the Bellas are faces when fighting Naomi....
> 
> ...and because Paige isn't there tonight.
> 
> ...


True, but Emilia Clarke is, and as we all know, Roman raped her several times in Game of Thrones before dying at the end of Season one.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WWE's clear insistent hardon for Reigns is fucking hard to stomach i swear to god. How dare they even try to compare him to an iconic character like Terminator. I mean come the fuck on WWE we know your desperate to ram Reigns on us but that bullshit crosses a line


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So is Big Shoe Heel or Face this week?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Awkward when Nikki outshines all the other matches on the Raw Card.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't believe Ryback is the Intercontinental champion lol

What a no talent this guy is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That triple threat is gonna be ass.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> I don't know what to make of that KFC advert, i don't know whether to be just straight up frightened of what is about to happen with the colonel cause he looks like a serial killer ... or that americans can fill a fucking tank of petrol for five dollars .......... hmmm.


The new colonel reminds me of the doctor villain from Arkham City.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So is Big Shoe Heel or Face this week?


:lol

Either way, he's TRASH.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

What a mess that divas match was. Tamina looked lost as usual.
And botchomi botching as usual!!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Except Lebron James is a celebrity.


Because of the promotion the NBA gives him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> True, but Emilia Clarke is, and as we all know, Roman raped her several times in Game of Thrones before dying at the end of Season one.


:reigns has something in common with the new Terminator movie,

Daenerys Targaryen and Roman are forced pushes that can't act,

while Stannis and :ambrose4 are the true kings.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

finalnight said:


> The new colonel reminds me of the doctor villain from Arkham City.



The new Colonel is creepy as fuck


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> That triple threat is gonna be ass.


Miz should win it just cuz his promo skills. The other 2 are good at nothing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I hate Big Show's voice ... don't fucking do this to me WWE .... arrrghhhhh. MUTE.


He's actually good on commentary. I don't mind it a bit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> Awkward when Nikki outshines all the other matches on the Raw Card.


Luckily that didn't happen tonight.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

How can people like boring ass Ryback I don't get it.

The guy fucked over punk, the guy fucked over rusev, the guy is a walking botchamania highlight package, He is basically Sincara but bigger, on steroids, and white.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm glad I stayed for big show this match. I actually like Big Show on commentary he gets engaged in the match get this...he puts over talent.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Seriously though that Terminator/Reigns commercial looked like some shitty Youtube mash-up. :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Big Show is actually pretty funny in this feud. Too bad he and Miz fucked this one up


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Anybody else believe Seth Rollins will beat Brock at Battleground?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

mgman said:


> Fucking awesome French speaking by KO, gonna be a while to get over that.


Considering that's his natural first language...? That's literally like saying, "What an awesome job Cena did speaking English tonight!"

:swaggerwhat


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

YMCMB said:


> Miz should win it just cuz his promo skills. The other 2 are good at nothing.












ut


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can we get Stannis to burn Reigns as a sacrifice?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Does the experian commercial lady realize she's married to a chimo?


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> How can people like boring ass Ryback I don't get it.
> 
> The guy fucked over punk, the guy fucked over rusev, the guy is a walking botchamania highlight package, He is basically Sincara but bigger, on steroids, and white.


You are one salty fuck, funny as hell.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DJHJR86 said:


> Considering that's his natural first language...? That's literally like saying, "What an awesome job Cena did speaking English tonight!"
> 
> :swaggerwhat


Well given some of Cena's past promos...................


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Considering that's his natural first language...? That's literally like saying, "What an awesome job Cena did speaking English tonight!"
> 
> :swaggerwhat


"I make poopy jokes" :cena4


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> YMCMB said:
> 
> 
> > Miz should win it just cuz his promo skills. The other 2 are good at nothing.



So u would actually rather see and hear Ryback or Big Show every week?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> WWE just trumped TNA's random Tito Ortiz appearance with that Reigns Terminator commercial in awkwardness.


They are going to have to even further to beat hyping up that investor angle for a while only to have Tenay in an awfully delivered line shout "it's MVP" as the show literally goes off air as his theme music is playing.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, Ryback's reign sucks so far because he's stuck with Jizz and Slow.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So triple threat match for IC title Ryback, Show, and Miz. Hope Miz wins that one.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :reigns has something in common with the new Terminator movie,
> 
> Daenerys Targaryen and Roman are forced pushes that can't act,
> 
> while Stannis and :ambrose4 are the true kings.


But they both look good. And at the end of the day, that's really all that matters.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy fuck, I couldn't care less about this match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The big guy wins!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ryback is a skinny high flyer.
#PGLegend


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

FFS HENRY 3-2 RYBACK SORRY BUT I GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THIS MATCH ARRRGH


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ryback, not dumb as fuck, he remembered WM a couple years ago when he lost b/c Henry fell on him when he tried to pick him up


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

henry and show are friends again? and now not friends again


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

finally we see a win not ending with a finisher.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Big Show to beat Henry face again here in the ring? :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A non-finisher won a match! :clap :cheer :dance


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Is Big Show going to turn heel? I mean face. I mean heel. I mean a Bella twin.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Well The Bellas are gone.

That means business is about to go belly up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So wait is that a heel or face turn by Show and/or Henry?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Everytime Paige is off TV the Bellas go face and then once she comes back they are heels. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryback scoring the win with a diving splash? bama

I honestly wouldn't mind that as an alternate finisher to the Shell Shock, since the Meat Hook may be a bit too risky since it's quite a stiff lariat and also because the diving splash sorta gives off Ultimate Warrior vibes, which Ryback does in general due to being a tribute to the hosses of yesteryear.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryback got Mized on last RAW.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So is Big Shoe Heel or Face this week?


Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll....

It's the


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol This is why the Big Show should stay heel forever.. It's just too bad he'll be face by next week.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> Can we get Stannis to burn Reigns as a sacrifice?




My sig is the perfect response


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Man, I'd only bang like two of those girls.

Meaning the contest is already down to two women.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I see that they have the token black guy on Tough Enough.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

How long has Raw technically been on not counting Recaps, promos for Tough Enough, and commercials?

Probably an hour at most?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Well The Bellas are gone.
> 
> That means business is about to go belly up.


I'm straight-edge, but that shit you smoking must be some serious shit.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

These TE chicks are all hot as hell :agree:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JoJo is fucking horrible :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I love how Cole references all these people as TE alumni, but none of them are TE winners :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Flyback.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I didn't realize Jojo was still with the company


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, Ryback looks gassed


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No one was calling you that, ever, Ryback.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

flyback? LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

How YOU doin', JoJo?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I've been sitting here trying to come up with a rational reason as to why there was a mash up of Reigns and Terminator scenes...and I'm still at a loss. Totally awkward and pointless.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

#Flyback LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoJo can sooooo get it. I'd break her little ass in half then visit her in the hospital.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Flyback


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Face Ryback is so boring. I roll my eyes everytime he looks at a mic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay for Ryback's parents I guess?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> So wait is that a heel or face turn by Show and/or Henry?


Face turn by Henry I believe. He started the year as a heel, turned face when Reigns beat the crap out of him, turned heel again for this match, and then turned face at the end... I think.

Henry's gunning for Show/Kane's turn record (whoever has it).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh looks its the shit show


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Who do you think you are Ryback, Mother Teresa? Stop with these I made it bigtime speeches.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Feed Me S'Mores


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

JoJo...delicious.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't know why, but Ryback can be pretty alright on the mic when he wants to be.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback with all his sob stories.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Big Show remembered those acting lessons he took from Adam Sandler.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

no one gives a shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Well The Bellas are gone.
> 
> That means business is about to go belly up.


So when the Bellas are gone, WWE takes their place laying on their back?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

OK ... This is one of those RAW where at the end we stand "WTF was that?"

How is it possible WWE can not do something interesting in three hours?


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

It sucks that Ryback is actually doing well right now, and they're making sure to nip any kind of actually decent title reign in the bud by sticking him with Miz and Show.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course, no renee cause she's off doing tough enough too.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Big Guy!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I would be scared for my life if either Ryback or Big Show looked at me like they were upset.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How you start shit and get your ass beat:lmao:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> JoJo can sooooo get it. I'd break her little ass in half then visit her in the hospital.



Technically her ass is the only thing about her that isn't little :jericho2


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

JOJO must ride a mean one, she is damn near perfect


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Humanization of Ryback? On actual TV instead of on WWE.com promos or the fucking network?










:clap


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol Big Show: "Yeah, I am cute."


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

:washed2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> Of course, no renee cause she's off doing tough enough too.


We got the C team tonight.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

A triple threat vs Big Show and Miz is terrible news for Ryback as I've never seen a match more with "dud" written over it....

He has his promo ability pretty down now and does have a distinct personality, he needs 1 on 1 matches with decent workers if they want to give the IC title some meaning.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

JoJo is adorable...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Dont know exactly what to think of that ryback splash.
And big show with his giant man titties poppin through his shirt.

Big shows a bitch.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

is this the worst raw since last week?


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

I like how people are bitching about the IC belt, maybe they should go back to the time when they threw it on some random face and they smiled and scarcely defended it, or on a heel and they jobbed out of their eyeballs and niether of them ever cut promos and had random matches and little actual interaction.

We have three guys with a fair amount of credibility all treating the IC belt like it's the goddamned WWE World title, all of them can work the mic and work a match, and people are shitting on it. Grow the fuck up people, I'm enjoying this feud from atleast due to the build, the IC belt is being treated like it's worth more than a steaming pile of shit which it was after Cody dropped it.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

_The Gallows_ looks like a rejected fake trailer from _Grindhouse_.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I guess Ryback stepped his game up from pipsqueaks in the shower


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ryback has actually been entertaining as hell since winning the IC title...

And now he's feuding with Big Show.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Adam rose looks amazing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ziggler pushed back to 10:45 EST so the kids are in bed when Lana is on screen :curry2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why does a 'big guy' that is supposed to look bad ass, wear more protective gear than a 4 year old in a swimming pool?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Anti-chemistry between these two.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

finalnight said:


> We got the C team tonight.


we will do for every monday night they are filming TE cause TE is live on tuesday's. so C team for Smackdown too. 

also no Miz for people looking for him cause he's doing the after show. Maybe they'll sort out everything by next week because they can't not have Paige on Raw if she's the main part of the womens division's feud.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lmfao da fuck is Adam Rose's facial hair


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ziggler is 100% leaving the company. 

Hope he goes to Lucha Underground.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

My God.. why..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They have no idea what to do with Lana. So what's going to be the main event? Did Rollins/Brock do anything tonight? Just getting here...


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

There's no chemistry between any of these four people in the ring right now.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ziggler asking the ref how the hell he got booked into this bullshit


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope this is leading to Brock coming out and going genocide on the ring.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I like this Adam Rose.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Ziggler pushed back to 10:45 EST so the kids are in bed when Lana is on screen :curry2


:creepyshaq Lana about to get that work


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

OH GOD.

ROSA JUST TALKED AND MY EARS EXPLODED.

HELP ME...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is awful. Get both of these jobbers out of the ring and stop wasting our time.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rosa... you had one line and you fucked it up oh so horrendously. Go home.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A ****** and a WWE superstar are making out 

I will let you decide who is who


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rosa and Adam Rose have more chemistry than somebody. That's kind of sad.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Adam Rose should get hazard pay for having to kiss Rosa.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Suddenly I feel like I want to vomit again. This seems to be a going theme in this episode tonight..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lana has been a failure.

Rusev was carrying her.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Where's Kane when you need him?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is Adam rose using the HHH old school gimmick LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Rose is no longer a party animal, but...an artist?

And Lana went from being a 5 to a 6.5 by ditching the red lipstick for the pink. bama Now if only she can ditch the platinum blonde and go to the dark blonde she had pre-WWE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I honestly want two hours back


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lana has been a failure.
> 
> Rusev was carrying her.


Exactly. And we all thought the opposite.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

FOR FUCK SAKE YOU'RE A MARRIED MAN AND WE ALL FUCKING KNOW IT.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The impact from that Spine Buster was pretty nice.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Adam Rose is a failed experiment.

Bring him back in a few months as Leo Kruger or something. ANYTHING ELSE.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rose's spinebuster looks brutal.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Brock, break Ziggler's arm.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

From what I gathered about E:60 documentary w/ Adam Rose: "Some people just don't make it no matter what we throw them"

From what I gather about WWE's treatment of Raymond Leppan: "We could give a f*ck"

:troll


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn a Raw where both Ryder and Adam Rose both had semi-competitive matches


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Feed Me S'Mores





Lord Wolfe said:


> JoJo...delicious.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gotta love how the WWE goes from people kicking out of 5 finishers, to winning matches with non finisher moves ha


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lana has been a failure.
> 
> Rusev was carrying her.


Disagree. They changed Lana when they broke them up.

Heel Lana had some good promos. Face Lana just stands there and does nothing.

As usual, modern WWE ruins a character once they realize she/he is popular and try to capitalize on it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone report this segment to the UN, there's laws against this kind of thing!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Another non-finisher ending :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> Adam Rose is a failed experiment.
> 
> Bring him back in a few months as Leo Kruger or something. ANYTHING ELSE.


Well, he just mentioned something about unveiling a masterpiece... so expect it to be an abandoned plot thread never mentioned again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Awkward kiss incoming


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lana <3


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

CJ Perry is escaping


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Poor real Rusev. That must be tough.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Wait. Dolphs finish is a super kick now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

RUSEV FALLS


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rosa: I love you

Adam Rose: I love you too

Then proceeds to get kick in the mouth.

:maury


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know why rusev is so angry. Dolph might have kissed her, but Rusev gets to do butt stuff to her later on.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Daaaaaaamn Summer!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is this a Rusev face turn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Summer rae and Rusev? :lol


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Has Summer Rae got this gold digging gimmick?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Summer the runner-up prize.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Need a forever alone face on Rusev there


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I love Rusev.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rusev practicing for the _Citizen Kane_ / Tommy Wiseau room-trashing scene.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Lana is fucking hot.

That is all.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Watch Rusev and Summer Rae have 1000x more chemistry than Ziggler and Lana.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I feel bad for Rusev. Feel even worse for crippled Rusev.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana should dump Rusev for allowing another man to kiss her like that.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Please end this Dolph/Lana pairing. I don't think crazed tumblr girls are even into this.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> Wait. Dolphs finish is a super kick now?


On jobbers, yes.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Disappointed at no live sex celebration.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Lana giving ziggler tongue. Bye bye rusev


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Summer is forever a side bitch.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOTCHHHH


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:vince5 "It's working! I'm a matchmaker!"


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Queen butterface finna save Rusev.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Talking about Yoda. Screen turns green.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This storyline is not helping anyone. Lana lost momentum, Ziggler is a geek, and Rusev really shouldn't be on TV.

lol technical difficulties.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Botchamania is coming for you, cameraman.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Green screen boos. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn.. HHH on the screen and bright green appears.. I was thinking some shit was about to go down..
Boo


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Seth in that production truck trollin

:Rollins


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dat green screen! :ti


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Imagine being in the middle of a Lana-Summer sandwich.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace Lana's Bun (2013-2015). At least Rusev is moving on up with Summer Rae. :mark:

:jay2 at that green screen botch and one of the producers being overheard near the end of that Authority segment. More Botchamania ammo.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

That green screen. Solman crow will be here soon


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

bmp487 said:


> Queen butterface finna save Rusev.


Way better than Rosa, or Charlotte, or Dana, or Tamina.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Was that a Kevin Dunn fuck-up?


----------



## BLRNerd (Mar 19, 2015)

Is Sin Cara directing and booking tonight's show? My god.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Rusev.......how you have Lana? Here.......have Summer......she fits better." :vince5


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

MANIC_ said:


> Seth in that production truck trollin
> 
> :Rollins


They need to make this a reality.

Just have Rollins in the truck pushing random buttons every time the Authority is on screen.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What's Solomon Crowe doing on the main roster?!?!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Really not interested in the IC title picture now.


You can say, on the bright side, there is more than just two people at a time interested in the title, that is at least a small step forward up from the rock bottom booking has hit. Tiny step, but it's something.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :vince5 "It's working! I'm a matchmaker!"


"Yeah Rusev shouldn't be with that hot blonde. Now, pair him up with a kind-of hot blonde."


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Damn.. HHH on the screen and bright green appears.. I was thinking some shit was about to go down..
> Boo


yeah it would have been more ironic if it was Reigns, you know since he is still green and all lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Was that a Kevin Dunn fuck-up?


I thought Kevin Dunn was a Kevin Dunn fuckup.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I guess Rusev & Lana are in one of those open relationship type deals. :shrug


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Why is Adam Rose trending on Twitter?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

So the main event was Dolphin Ziggler vs Adam Rose?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Was that a Kevin Dunn fuck-up?


Most things are


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Superstar and Diva we have earned these terms, but we are now just giving the title away on a "reality show"


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

So hype for another Big Andy!!!! :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Why is Adam Rose trending on Twitter?


Coz he's awesome and doesn't give a fuck,


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hysteria said:


> I guess Rusev & Lana are in one of those open relationship type deals. :shrug


Like Will and Jada?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn Lana looked hot with that slight hair down haha. Showing some tonuge? Showing more chemistry Rusev in real life better be careful haha.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Rusev.......how you have Lana? Here.......have Summer......she fits better." :vince5


Maybe Vince trying to break up Rusev and Lana in real life is actually true :hmm

Rusev here's another strictly on-screen (wink wink) blonde to take your mind off of Lana :vince


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I know it's their profession and its just business but I would legit be pissed if I was Rusev watchin my lady lock face with an other, my coworker, and having the company I work for up to it. 

If I was Rusev and Dolph looked at me funny off camera or while traveling I would stomp him.

Maybe I'm a bad man haha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Anybody else :mark: at the guy in the front row holding a cutout of Boo from the Mario games?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seth will never be the "bigger man" :Cocky


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Yodas powers made the screen go green!!! And for those who call summer rae ugly!!
I find summer rae to be criminally underrated in the sexiness department.

I find her to be incredibly pretty and damn that body!!!
Hell pairing her with rusev gives her something to do.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Signature move for Rollins the pedigree . I like how they just erase the curb stomp won him the world title . Fucking disgusting pathetic piece of shit corny ass pandering selfish company .


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait, did Ambrose make an appearance tonight?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Was that a Kevin Dunn fuck-up?


Dude was probably whacking off to Cersi's nude walk of shame :HA


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pity, I was hoping Brock Lesnar had laid out the group before the segment started.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wait, did Ambrose make an appearance tonight?


he fought in the opening match


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

If Rollins doesn't throw some more shade at these scrubs then I'm done


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mercury looks like my dad in that suit. Except, my dad had hair, and a beard, and was 6'1.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Just realized Orton wasn't there tonight


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wait, did Ambrose make an appearance tonight?



Yes, he lost to Kane :mj2


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

No other guy on the roster besides Cena and Big Show can work a crowd like Rollins.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Does anyone give a single fuck about any of this?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> I know it's their profession and its just business but I would legit be pissed if I was Rusev watchin my lady lock face with an other, my coworker, and having the company I work for up to it.
> 
> If I was Rusev and Dolph looked at me funny off camera or while traveling I would stomp him.
> 
> Maybe I'm a bad man haha


I agree, that shit wouldn't sit well with me


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> I know it's their profession and its just business but I would legit be pissed if I was Rusev watchin my lady lock face with an other, my coworker, and having the company I work for up to it.
> 
> If I was Rusev and Dolph looked at me funny off camera or while traveling I would stomp him.
> 
> Maybe I'm a bad man haha


Yeah I guess showmen/actors are just a different breed. I couldn't put up with that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Anybody else :mark: at the guy in the front row holding a cutout of Boo from the Mario games?


Vanilla ghost house Baby!
:jericho4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MANIC_ said:


> No other guy on the roster besides Cena and Big Show can work a crowd like Rollins.


Um

Kevin Owens, and Deam Ambrose can.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

"I patterned my in ring style after you guys"

:Cocky :troll


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just noticed the ringpost cams are back.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

So much heat.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This segment sucks. Lesnar had better wreck shit.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins apologizing to a 7 ft piece of crap :Rollins


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Justin Bieber chants


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

"Dinosaurs are extinct and you're alive" :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane is like a fine wine..

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMN SUMMER :homer...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Seth kissing more ass than Cena in a 20 minute promo.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seth Rollins joining 3 Kiss My Ass Clubs.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

No one on the current roster can work a crowd like Rollins full stop.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> DAMN SUMMER :homer...


Would wreck and wreck again.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"Ohhhh baby give me one moe chaanncee"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Is this replay of Seth w/his ex after the photo leak incident?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Enough of this. Enough pandering, pathetic Seth. Turn Seth loose.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Um
> 
> Kevin Owens, and Deam Ambrose can.


Ambrose? Lol no.

Owens, considering the small sample sizing that's been given to us, I'll give to you maybe.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock4 :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Seth "I can't live without my Rampage 3" Rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOOOORRRRRKKKKKKKK


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice they have his tron going on the apron board too.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Vanilla ghost house Baby!
> :jericho4


*GHOSTESES!*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Heyman & Lesnar! :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Yes, he lost to Kane :mj2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Brock gets a new shirt at each city?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They don't want any part of Brock, either

:lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:LOL

*I finally got what I wanted :drose*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Monday Night Raw: Blood and Urine and Vomit edition :brock4


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

hell hath no fury like a lesnar scorned.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Rollins just RAGDOLLED


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep, Seth winning at BG one way or another.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Seth iz ded


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SUPLEX CITY

SUPLEX CITY BITCH

*insert unnecessarily loud baseline and 808 beat*



Hawkke said:


> Vanilla ghost house Baby!
> :jericho4












Don't forget the Luigi's Mansion series too. :I


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That sell :clap


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Cole. Suplex City isn't a move, ya maron. Call the move. Call it!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rollins best seller in the company!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Selling like a GOAT

:banderas


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Rollins will win at Battleground tho I'm pretty positive


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lesnar + Rollins = Gold


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

pls retire corporate cain


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Kane > The Beast confirmed


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Big Red Machine brought a tear to my eye with that offense.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Can we get a gif of Seth being suplexed his third time?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> I agree, that shit wouldn't sit well with me





markoutsmarkout said:


> Yeah I guess showmen/actors are just a different breed. I couldn't put up with that.


I feel bad for Rusev when I see it I couldn't imagine being him.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

REVENGE FOR ROYAL RUMBLE 2003


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

If someone was going to take Lesnar off his feet, should have been Seth.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

talk about making kane look strong


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Somewhere, Taz is busting a nut at Bork truly taking up his mantle as The Human Suplex Machine.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Big Red Machine brought a tear to my eye with that offense.


Me too. I'm actually enjoying Kane getting some credibility here.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

This is actually interesting to watch.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

When you're missing the discussion cos too busy marking


----------



## phazeone1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Now for roman lame to save the day


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wtf. Theyre putting Noble on a stretcher.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

At least the WWE isn't fighting it and just went with the crowd and made Lesnar face


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

And now the Beast gets the "face is weak" treatment.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

>CM Punk's going to return and save Brock


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

is jamie getting carted out?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Ohh, so this is how they have Brock skip next week's Raw.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Can we get a gif of Seth being suplexed his third time?


Word. I also propose that it's used as one of the "dead" reaction gifs. :rollins


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I like this booking. Lesnar looked strong before going down, and Seth charged him instead of running like a bitch. I'm ok with this.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nine99 said:


> Me too. I'm actually enjoying Kane getting some credibility here.


Yeah it was so sad to see what they had done to someone who used to be on par with Taker and HHH.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Joey Mercury might as well be the Champ in this segment and current WWE


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Battlegrounds is going to have two big fight feels with Rollins and Lesnar joining Cena and Owens. If only that IC title and tag titles meant anything.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

mercury getting that streak rub


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I think Noble is legit hurt. Theyre runnimg to the back and shit for help. On camera or no?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Has everyone forgot Brock Lesnar has a critical weakness vs. the "Solid Steel Steps"™


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So let me get this straight. Lesnar in a ten minute match pops up from two AA's but stays down (briefly) from one Kane chokeslam?

Oooook.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar hurt Noble?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lame as fuck. This went on too long.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

kane just looked strong af lmao i love it


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rollins standing strong. :Rollins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> Has everyone forgot Brock Lesnar has a critical weakness vs. the "Solid Steel Steps"™


Yeah it's like trolls and acid in D & D


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

This is really weird/ bad booking of Lesnar after building him up so long.

Edit > Awful Pedigree, Brock didn't put his body out at all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why the fuck is Kane still doing stuff? I don't understand. Fuck.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol shitty ass pedigree.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WoWoWoKID said:


> REVENGE FOR ROYAL RUMBLE 2003


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Noble legit dead :mj2


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

That pedigree LOOOOOOL


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

bring the fucking curbstomp back


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Did Lesnar just botch that or am I high????


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Kane has not been booked this strong in years!! Great ending to Raw. Lesner getting a beat down, is not something you normally see. Rollins selling like a pro.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Worst pedigree ever.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

That pedigree is just terrible.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> I think Noble is legit hurt. Theyre runnimg to the back and shit for help. On camera or no?


Nope


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They just now took Noble out on the stretcher. He wasnt moving.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Best ending to Raw since the Royal Rumble go-home show. Although it doesn't make sense considering Brock took more damage in the triple threat match.

Damn, can't nobody take Rollins' Pedigree well.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I was half expecting Dean Ambrose to run in and make things interesting but... oh well...


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Is Noble hurt? He was the only one not beating down Brock and I saw a stretcher on the ramp.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Hysteria said:


> So let me get this straight. Lesnar in a ten minute match pops up from two AA's but stays down (briefly) from one Kane chokeslam?
> 
> Oooook.


kane has old man strength.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Odd seeing Brock taking a beating. Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

This is when I can tolerate KANE - When he does what he suppose to do and DESTROY high level competition


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Curb Stomp NOW!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome segment.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Damn, can't nobody take Rollins' Pedigree well.


Ambrose sure can.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:ha


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> So let me get this straight. Lesnar in a ten minute match pops up from two AA's but stays down (briefly) from one Kane chokeslam?
> 
> Oooook.


Yeah, it's basically what happens when a heel becomes a face. Doesn't matter how unstoppable you were built up as. Once you become a face, it seems you can be taken down with much less effort; somehow, you become weaker.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAMN, LESNAR!*


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

What a satisfying segment. Good Raw.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> They just now took Noble out on the stretcher. He wasnt moving.


Holy shit, I hope he's okay.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That Pedigree was terrible.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well looks like there's going to be a 10 bell for Noble on Smackdown


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That ending was bloody amazing.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Should have just attacked the knee. All the other stuff seemed pointless.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Noble prob legit hurt his spine. Lesnar forced that shit hard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy fuck, I hope Noble is okay.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> I think Noble is legit hurt. Theyre runnimg to the back and shit for help. On camera or no?


That shit looked like it hurt


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Holy shit, I hope he's okay.


I hope so as well. I caught Joey looking back at him from the ring. Multiple EMTs plus referees running out. Some guy ran to the back a couple times when it happened. They took a good 10 minutes just getting him on the stretcher.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Not the first time that Jamie Noble's had his back fucked up. It's the end for him.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> Hysteria said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight. Lesnar in a ten minute match pops up from two AA's but stays down (briefly) from one Kane chokeslam?
> ...


He's like a fine wine. Getting better with age.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh man, I hope Jamie is okay.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah hope noble is all good. Best ending to raw in a while, when they get it right they get it right. Loved the booking. Did not expect Lesner to get a beat down like that. Good swerve when Kane and J and J joined Rollins. And Damn Rollins best seller in pro wrestling.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Jim Ross said:


> Odd seeing Brock taking a beating. Just doesn't make sense.


Honestly to me it made Kane, Seth and Mercury look beast especially Mercury with those blows that looked like they straight up hurt like hell. The way it was dragging on and with Brock constantly getting up still i thought it was going to end with Brock wrecking them all.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *That Pedigree was terrible.*


I agree!!!!

God i miss the curb stomp. Tonights raw was pure shit!!!!
Good opening then it really spiraled downward.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Segment of the night, no doubt about it. That HEAT.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

> During a match with Sheamus on the November 2, 2009 episode of Raw, Noble sustained a severe back injury after landing badly from a fall out of the ring. On November 10, 2009, Noble announced he was retiring from professional wrestling due to the effects of the injury and several other nagging injuries sustained over his career.


Did anyone that was at the arena see the X symbol?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I agree!!!!
> 
> God i miss the curb stomp. Tonights raw was pure shit!!!!
> Good opening then it really spiraled downward.


*Sheamus/Roman/Bray was good, Owens and Cena was good, and the ending segment was good after the apology. That's pretty much what I expected.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> I hope so as well. I caught Joey looking back at him from the ring. Multiple EMTs plus referees running out. Some guy ran to the back a couple times when it happened. They took a good 10 minutes just getting him on the stretcher.


Are you there in the audience? Because I didn't notice any of that. The cameras kept cutting away from it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Did anyone that was at the arena see the X symbol?


I didnt. Just the dude running back for help.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

What happened to Noble? I think I might have missed it ... was it the barrier charge thing, i remember it now ... is he okay?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:HA at Orton claiming he aint part time...then why does your ass rarely show up for Raw and Smackdown then?

(N)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Would've preferred Rollins on his own since the last 2 weeks were great but if it helps with the HHH/Seth match then so be it. Rollins standing tall, Brock getting beat down







It was great to see Brock look weak for once.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Are you there in the audience? Because I didn't notice any of that. The cameras kept cutting away from it.


Yes I am. Right between the ring and stage.


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

I thought the beat down was executed nicely and realistic. It wasn't a squash . But instead it was realistic. Taking out his leg was smart booking. 

Doesn't make Lesnar go down like a bitch but makes the authority a real threat when they stick together


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So now is Bork gonna get the same treatment the geeks gave Joe?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope Jamie Noble is okay.

I mostly liked Raw tonight. At least what I saw of it (about 2/3rds.) Really strong ending too. Save the messy pedigree and possible Noble injury.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :HA at Orton claiming he aint part time...then why does your ass rarely show up for Raw and Smackdown then?
> 
> (N)


He is on holiday if i recall.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sheamus/Roman/Bray was good, Owens and Cena was good, and the ending segment was good after the apology. That's pretty much what I expected.*


Maybe you are right. I recant my assumption.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

@The Regent Alien

Watch the first and last segments. Skip everything else. It was trash, as usual.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> :HA at Orton claiming he aint part time...then why does your ass rarely show up for Raw and Smackdown then?
> 
> (N)


the sad truth is that 'creative' have nothing for him apparently. though I thought he was working with Sheamus ... another sad thing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Arthurgos said:


> He is on holiday if i recall.


Then that bastard must have a shit ton of annual leave or is using Cena's.

He's always on vacation.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Noble is legit hurt


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Yes I am. Right between the ring and stage.


Ah, okay. Hopefully it wasn't too serious. J&J are pretty entertaining together.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dispose of Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and J & J Security. Send them down to NXT to train the newcomers.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I recorded RAW and just finished it. It wasn't so bad. Maybe that's because I fast forwarded through the commercials and stuff like the PTP's tag match and the Divas match.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah lesner drove noble pretty hard into that barrage. His neck seemed to snap back off.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

So Rollins goes w/o Authority for Ambrose after throwing the serious shade at the 7 foot piece of crap and the midget security team, but then they believe an apology Rollins gives them coincidentally when Brock Lesnar shows up. If Seth is booked like the biggest chump champ of all time, then that makes everyone involved in the Authority look like they have the brains of chimps.

Or Does WWE think 10 year olds are still up and watching at 11 PM? :Wat?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Go to j&j when you want an awesome rag dolling!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton seems like the only guy in the company who legit does whatever he wants while not giving a fuck about anything at the same time. Orton could probably walk in the creative meeting and tell everyone to go fuck themselves, and either a)Be happy he got suspended because it means he doesn't have to do shit, b)LOL at nobody doing anything about it.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Then that bastard must have a shit ton of annual leave or is using Cena's.
> 
> He's always on vacation.


Well generally he gets time off due to injury's, movies or for story reasons. This is the first time in awhile i think he has been on holiday he is posting a ton of pictures of himself, his wife and daughter enjoying themselves.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You know some of you consistently bitch and moan. It seems you enjoy it being bad so your alive in your angst, most of you enjoy its bad. If it was perfect you would get bored lol. I enjoyed the booking. I thought it was a great swerve to see Lesner get beat down. People complaining obviousley don't know what they want, because they want different they get it they complain.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That ending was bad and went too long.

How the fuck does Lesnar immediately pop up out of 2 AAs from a legitimate superstar in today's era but stays down due to a weak ass chokeslam from someone who should have retired a while ago?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Orton seems like the only guy in the company who legit does whatever he wants while not giving a fuck about anything at the same time. Orton could probably walk in the creative meeting and tell everyone to go fuck themselves, and either a)Be happy he got suspended because it means he doesn't have to do shit, b)LOL at nobody doing anything about it.


No idea how he seems to do that but i heavily doubt any of what you just said.. Dude has almost been suspended a lot on the past.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> That ending was bad and went too long.
> 
> How the fuck does Lesnar immediately pop up out of 2 AAs from a legitimate superstar in today's era but stays down due to a weak ass chokeslam from someone who should have retired a while ago?


He stayed down only long enough for him to sell that he was choke slammed. He got up rather quick and mounted an offense.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow. This show sucked. Can't wait till Wednesday.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If you guys have the option you should just record RAW and watch it on 15-20 minutes delay. The show is much better that way (no commercials, don't have to waste time on useless matches).


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

TJ Rawkfist said:


> He stayed down only long enough for him to sell that he was choke slammed. He got up rather quick and mounted an offense.


That's fine for a regular beast. Lesnar is not a regular, WWE-typical beast. He's a legit beast. This is the same guy who literally popped up out of two AAs right after he hit the mat, the same guy who wouldn't drop to the mat after three superman punches. A weak chokeslam fucking kept him down? Bullshit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> If you guys have the option you should just record RAW and watch it on 15-20 minutes delay. The show is much better that way (no commercials, don't have to waste time on useless matches).


I actually say go a step further... stop watching. I haven't seen an episode of Raw in three weeks and a full episode in months. I no longer feel so pissed and bitter about wrestling and can enjoy NXT, LU, RoH, TNA, and NJPW without that negative cloud having to be lifted before I can fully get into it. 

I almost made it the night without checking the Raw thread too! I think my addiction to WWE is being broken.... it's actually a little bittersweet. My six year old self would be glaring at me.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> That's fine for a regular beast. Lesnar is not a regular, WWE-typical beast. He's a legit beast. This is the same guy who literally popped up out of two AAs right after he hit the mat, the same guy who wouldn't drop to the mat after three superman punches. A weak chokeslam fucking kept him down? Bullshit.


It didn't keep him down... He got up after selling the move for about 2 seconds.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> I actually say go a step further... stop watching. I haven't seen an episode of Raw in three weeks and a full episode in months. I no longer feel so pissed and bitter about wrestling and can enjoy NXT, LU, RoH, TNA, and NJPW without that negative cloud having to be lifted before I can fully get into it.
> 
> I almost made it the night without checking the Raw thread too! I think my addiction to WWE is being broken.... it's actually a little bittersweet. My six year old self would be glaring at me.


I have my DVR set to LU, ROH and TNA but I just don't have time to watch it instantly. I'll usually run through it when I can. RAW is a decent show when you can fast forward through the commercials and non-important stuff.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Kane's chokeslams were made to look really really strong tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I have my DVR set to LU, ROH and TNA but I just don't have time to watch it instantly. I'll usually run through it when I can. RAW is a decent show when you can fast forward through the commercials and non-important stuff.


I'll admit, I rarely watch anything live anymore. If I'm not in the mood, I'll play a game or something and come back later and watch it on DVR or on demand. I think the last show I routinely watched live was Chuck... that ended 3 and half years ago.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Didn't watch much tonight, just the opening segment, the Kane-Ambrose match, and the final segment beatdown. Kane beating Ambrose with that weak-ass Chokeslam made me shake my head and turn the TV to baseball. Also Kane getting the upperhand on Lesnar was LOL worthy too.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Woah Woah Wait... Did Adam Rose vs Ziggler technically Main Event lol?


----------



## Sam45 (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't understand why the "ears like Yoda" line was said, but it stunk having to once again look at Steph's self-satisfied smugness when it was delivered. If it's a scripted line, what does it accomplish? When they're together, HHH & Steph just can't help taking unexpected potshots toward wrestlers about off-topic personal- and appearance-related things that never fit the context of the segment, and they do it to both faces and fellow heels. 

If the point is to say "we're above the entire roster," what's the payoff? Is this a long-term build to a PPV that'll consist of three hours of Steph eating finishers one-by-one? Yeah right. You can remind people that you're at the top of the pecking order without bizarrely throwing in jabs about the ear shape of a grown man and employee on live TV. It's just week after week of verbal playground bully nonsense that often seems sincerely mean-spirited.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Arthurgos said:


> Woah Woah Wait... Did Adam Rose vs Ziggler technically Main Event lol?


Sure did. Outside of the first segment and the last segment, there was nothing the least bit memorable about tonight's show.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rollins' dinosaur / Kane comparison has inspired me to make a new MS Paint sig.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Rollins' dinosaur / Kane comparison has inspired me to make a new MS Paint sig.


:mark:

Can't wait.

:rollins


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Rollins' dinosaur / Kane comparison has inspired me to make a new MS Paint sig.


LOL looking forward to that.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sam45 said:


> I don't understand why the "ears like Yoda" line was said, but it stunk having to once again look at Steph's self-satisfied smugness when it was delivered. If it's a scripted line, what does it accomplish? When they're together, HHH & Steph just can't help taking unexpected potshots toward wrestlers about off-topic personal- and appearance-related things that never fit the context of the segment, and they do it to both faces and fellow heels.
> 
> If the point is to say "we're above the entire roster," what's the payoff? Is this a long-term build to a PPV that'll consist of three hours of Steph eating finishers one-by-one? Yeah right. You can remind people that you're at the top of the pecking order without bizarrely throwing in jabs about the ear shape of a grown man and employee on live TV. It's just week after week of verbal playground bully nonsense that often seems sincerely mean-spirited.


It is scripted. You don't blame actors in a tv show for acting smug, blame the writers not Hunter and Steph.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> It is scripted. You don't blame actors in a tv show for acting smug, blame the writers not Hunter and Steph.


You understand that Stephanie is the head of creative and Hunter pretty much runs the company? They both control how their characters are run and make sure they are treated like gods on TV in comparison to how they treat the other wrestlers.


----------



## sewagerat (Feb 26, 2015)

Jesus, 'Suplex City!' x 100 :cole


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

mobels said:


> You understand that Stephanie is the head of creative and Hunter pretty much runs the company? They both control how their characters are run and make sure they are treated like gods on TV in comparison to how they treat the other wrestlers.


Exactly, they're free to do and say whatever they want. Wouldn't be surprised if Stephanie just said that line right on the fly.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Could possibly be the most boring Raw of the year. Besides the opening and pieces of the ending, Reigns/Bray stuff, nothing took place that we'll be talking tomorrow. Owens/Cena wasn't bad but they even underwhelmed me for the first time as well. Not a thing to re-watch. Which is a damn shame considering its 3 hours! Am I just being overly negative? Doubt it. Show was just flat.

Im so sick of the authority. They're boring. They're the main villains of the show but they're awful to watch in this role now. I loved the Authority once upon a time, I enjoyed troll steph and trips and Seth gradual rise as the leader as well. But They're no longer interesting. None of them. The unit is dead and they're so far from fresh. They need a jolt to the main event scene badly. No way Seth can beat Brock so if he wins its another authority fuckery ending coming our way, fpalm!! Can we move on. Ill gladly take being wrong if their match ends up differently.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Honestly this raw just felt like it was the wwe on auto pilot and just threw a bunch of meaningless matches out there to make it to three hours


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh man, this week's show was not good. The only things I enjoyed were the opening promo with Heyman and Brock, don't mind Kane beating Ambrose as it was to set up for later, Neville/Kingston was decent but wished it got more time. Of course I enjoyed the main event segment even though it dragged on for very long (15 minutes). Glad Lesnar got to do a lot more action here with him getting pummeled by The Authority. It's about time and was refreshing to see. However with everyone involved being heels, this is confusing on who to cheer for. And don't give me the "but fans are cheering for Brock so he's a face" thing. He's not a face. 

Another segment that got me confused was the Bella Twins vs Naomi and Tamina match. Roles are confusing to define here. I still don't care about the Ziggler and Lana random pairing either. The Cena/Owens promo was fine but it might start getting repetitive here on out. Lastly, Reigns/Sheamus was having a decent match until that weird Wyatt segment. I get the point of it but this feels corny. But I guess we've seen cornier things back then.

I've noticed the lack of pages on the weekly RAW threads have been decreasing more and more.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Could possibly be the most boring Raw of the year. Besides the opening and pieces of the ending, Reigns/Bray stuff, nothing took place that we'll be talking tomorrow. Owens/Cena wasn't bad but they even underwhelmed me for the first time as well. Not a thing to re-watch. Which is a damn shame considering its 3 hours! Am I just being overly negative? Doubt it. Show was just flat.
> 
> Im so sick of the authority. They're boring. They're the main villains of the show but they're awful to watch in this role now. I loved the Authority once upon a time, I enjoyed troll steph and trips and Seth gradual rise as the leader as well. But They're no longer interesting. None of them. The unit is dead and they're so far from fresh. They need a jolt to the main event scene badly. No way Seth can beat Brock so if he wins its another authority fuckery ending coming our way, fpalm!! Can we move on. Ill gladly take being wrong if their match ends up differently.


To be fair Rollins wan on his own in a great ME match with Ambrose at MITB.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RAW pretty much only has two things going on right now: Lesnar/Rollins and Owens/Cena. The rest is very uninteresting at the moment.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> WWE pretty much only has two things going on right now: Lesnar/Rollins and Owens/Cena. The rest is very uninteresting at the moment.


Fixed.

RAW this week was pretty boring tbh, only thing that caught my interest were that "anyone but you" segment and Lesnar/Heyman's promo. The rest was average.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Then that bastard must have a shit ton of annual leave or is using Cena's.
> 
> He's always on vacation.


Maybe he's hiding from Wyatt after he saw what he was doing with Reigns daughter


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

a lot dumb shit tonight. Rose/Ziggler was cringe as their romantic pairing are cringe and they clearly have no chemistry with either. Summer Rae and Rusev tease lord have mercy :facepalm and Fox with the Bella's makes zero sense are they ever going give the faces any build or upper hand ? its beyond boring shitty booking with no direction. why not have charlotte come down make things interesting. The Brock segments and Cena/Owens were the only good things on the show. Authority thing is repetitive and boring I feel like they make Seth do the same segments every week. and the lastly the Bray Wyatt thing is pointless because he is clearly jobbing to the golden boy this creepy shit is clearly no good because he always loses and they give us no reason to give a damn about it.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Wtf with the apologies - a truly awful raw


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Rubbish episode. Really didn't enjoy it.

Was nice to see Lesnar humoured at the end, and get his ass kicked.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Worst raw of the year for me. Truely dreadful

Off top of head the bad points :

Kane shouldnt be beating ambrose in 2015. Particularly to the distracted by music finish.

Reigns vs sheamus was pretty lacklustre and terrible ending. Bray does mind games of course his daughter wasnt with him ffs

Brock should never be beat down ever! 

A zack ryder match

A accession match

A divas match

Mark henry vs ryback

Ziggler vs rose :/. I love ziggler but him facing rose wtf man




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I agree!!!!
> 
> God i miss the curb stomp. Tonights raw was pure shit!!!!
> Good opening then it really spiraled downward.


Seth is like half or 1/3rd the size of Brock, it was fine for someone as large as trips but seth is half trips size, just not going to look good however he did it. 

Aerial techniques and ground techniques like curbstomp sure, Throws and slams etc just not going to look realistic or effective


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Just when you thought Rollins was manning up and going on his own...

Although I did enjoy seeing Brock get beat down. Best case scenario is for Brock to kill the Authority members in the coming weeks leaving Rollins all on his own at Battleground.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty boring Raw for me.

Besides Brock and Kevin Owens everything else is boring me.

Literally slept for a good hour during it.

Nothing exciting.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

It wasn't the most exciting RAW of the year, but far from the worst for me. 

I was happily surprised to see Brock open up RAW. I didn't know he was returning. His "apology" was :lol But why would The Authority book a match between Lesnar and Seth Rollins before he apologized? Brock had his match. He really didn't have to do anything but whatever. Logic fail. The beatdown of Brock at the end of the show was something to see. Rollins has gone back to being a punk; he's not man enough to take on Brock, but at least there was some brute force shown by him and Kane/J&J Security. I am sorry that Noble was injured. 

Kevin Owens and John Cena continue to deliver. This is the best feud in the WWE. I got to put my French to some use. :lol Cena speaking Chinese was cool.

Sheamus and Roman Reigns had MOTN. I absolutely loved their stiff match, particularly when Roman grabbed Sheamus' arm and then Sheamus did that sick clothesline when Roman attempted the apron kick. And there was development between Roman & Bray. But is there a reason why Bray doesn't wrestle regularly?

Lana/Ziggler continue to be so awkward. And then he pulled her bun out which was followed by another kiss. Is that all she's good for now? Rusev comes off much better, creeper and all.


----------



## Jimmy01 (Feb 3, 2015)

What an awful show. The worst in a while. Sheamus vs Roman Reigns was MOTN, I'd love to see a feud between those two. Cena/Owens continues to be the best thing going on in WWE right now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> Just when you thought Rollins was manning up and going on his own...
> 
> Although I did enjoy seeing Brock get beat down. Best case scenario is for Brock to kill the Authority members in the coming weeks leaving Rollins all on his own at Battleground.


well Jaime noble suffered 3 broken ribs so that's one down right there


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I didn't watch all of RAW (I watched soccer over wrestling, that should tell you something) but what I didn't like was seeing Rollins get help. They keep teasing with Rollins by having him insult the authority and separate himself from the Authority and then the next week he is right back with them as they take down Brock Lesnar. They teased Rollins being all on his own against Lesnar and then before you can blink he is getting help from them again. 

The Authority has gotten so stale. Watching Triple H, Steph, Kane, etc. stand in a room with the RAW monitor screen right behind them as they go on and on about nonsense is so bland, boring and uncreative. Seriously WWE. Do something different for once.

They had something with this Rollins vs. Lesnar and then they screwed it up this week.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I first of thought "fuck why did I watched ROH best in the world" right before RAW, but I was pleasently surprised by the show. The crowd was hot most of the night and the segments I watched I really enjoyed. Lesnar being Lesnar, eat sleep breaking ribs repeat...Owens and Cena...even Reigns...all was good enough for me to enjoy the show.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

RatedR10 said:


> That's fine for a regular beast. Lesnar is not a regular, WWE-typical beast. He's a legit beast. This is the same guy who literally popped up out of two AAs right after he hit the mat, the same guy who wouldn't drop to the mat after three superman punches. A weak chokeslam fucking kept him down? Bullshit.


It wasn't a weak chokeslam.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys, just a few random tidbits from attending Raw last night:

- We walked about 5 blocks from the parking garage to Bankers Life. On the way, I saw Ambrose shirts everywhere. In the garage, at random bars on the walk, outside of the arena and certain inside the arena.

- The three guys with crowns at ringside had a good time. Cesaro took one crown and wore it after his match. Then Cena bowed to them when leaving during the commercial break.

- Wow, the energy in the arena when Brock and Heyman came out and were in the ring was insane!

- Cena got the biggest reaction of the night... and it was mostly boos.

- How long did it show Ziggler and Lana making out on screen? Because it lasted for quite a while... Poor Rusev 

- My daughter booed John Cena and cheered Kevin Owens, much to the shagrin of the adult males with Cena shirts next to us. Proud dad moment.

- After the dark match, Rollins and Owens left together, Owens patting Rollins on the back. Friends


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm so glad it's fans to joke around with while watching this shit, because I don't think I can survive this show for the entire 3 hours.






Exactly how I think they feel while writing this garbage. Fucking terrible.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Decent Raw for me.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

- Great way to start Raw. Starting a Raw with the likes of Heyman/Brock is always a great way to start, both are absolutely electrifying and get eyes fixated on them. I could listen to Heyman all day, puts over wrestlers so well, I wish they'd have him back on commentary in future, he won't be afraid to venture away from the norm and actually put talent over. +1

- Disappointed with the opener, but damn Ambrose is ridiculously over. I do like how Ambrose/Rollins STILL have a thing going on and have this pure hatred for each other that Rollins' is costing Ambrose opening matches on Raw but they could have at least had Ambrose win this one, not like Kane needs it. I hope this isn't Ambrose's next feud. Blood continues to boil for Ambrose though and continues to be screwed by Rollins/Authority +1

- PTP vs. Ascension, I like how they're getting different tag teams on TV as opposed to having the same old matches so was quite refreshing. I loved PTP as heels a few years back, don't really care for them as faces, YET. But I can get behind them. New Day watching on was gold though, think it could be a good feud between all five men. +1

- Sheamus' theme :mark: - Good match up with Reigns, hard hitting which you always expect from both men and they're not afraid to tag eachother. I could get behind a feud between these two men in the future, but it just screams midcard. Mainly because I feel Sheamus isn't good enough for the main event but that's just my opinion. Shitty finish though, ruins the match. 

- Creepy Wyatt promo. Reminded me of the sort of garbage you saw during The Attitude Era which is what the feud needed. I think they definitely missed the boat by having Reigns' daughter there, I wonder if she will at all make an appearance during the feud. Surprisingly, I'm quite interested to see what they have in store next week. +1

- Neville/Kingston was always going to be fun, think they could do better together. New Day were gold on the side. I see The New Day are going through that faze that everyone seems to go through of pretty much losing every match they're involved in, whether that is singles or tag team. -1

- Jesus Christ, Zack Ryder on TV again? Guess they need jobbers for Barrett to eventually pick up a win. Unless it leads anywhere for Barrett, a pointless squash match which could have been better used for someone else really. Barrett needs meaningful wins. -1

- Oh Cena's back? At least he was out for a week. I suppose they couldn't have Owens carry the feud until Battleground. I'm sort of glad Cena is back, if he's serious going head to head on the microphone is always entertaining in a feud. At least Cena isn't laughing and joking, putting Owens over as not only a great wrestler but as a garbage human-being selling him well as a heel. Good reaction for Owens when he come out too. I like Owens' addressing his look being based on not caring what people think, it works considering he carries himself that way and he backs it up in the ring. Loved the fact he spoke French too, instant heat getter :lol - Cena talking Chinese was an awesome retort too to be fair. Good promo, these two bring it and even though they're about to have a third match, they make you WANT to see it, it's such a big fight feel AGAIN. +1

- No care for divas. -1

- Ryback/Henry was pretty solid. Still though, just seems like a midcard angle they're all involved in and not something worthy enough of being for the Intercontinental title, I mean look at the previous segment and how big Cena/Owens feels! Still though, Ryback has actually putting on consistent matches and he obviously really cares so I'm willing to give him an opportunity and interested to see where he goes after this feud is over. At least they're forwarding the feud. I'm all for 'Flyback' :lol - +1

- Go on Adam Rose main eventing Raw! :mark: - Quite interesting that they'd give him this spot ASWELL as give him mic time and quite strange. Ziggler has become unbearable though, what the fuck happened? Poor Rusev, can't wait for him to comeback and absolutely squash Ziggler. :mark:

- Good ending. I liked how they preyed on Lesnar, showed vulnerability. Will be interesting to see how they have Rollins go over Lesnar at Battleground. I think we're more then likely going to get a DQ and some sort of rematch at Summerslam. 


I enjoyed Raw. I thought feuds were forwarded and the pacing, surprisingly, was good for once.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh...why in the almighty fuck is Kane getting all this strong booking? Fuck, he's probably getting the most screen time out of anybody on the roster along with Rollins and the rest of the Bore-thority.

Reigns/Wyatt segment was pretty badass. About time Bray got made to look like a proper evil bastard for once.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

> - After the dark match, Rollins and Owens left together, Owens patting Rollins on the back. Friends


:mark: Awesome. Not a surprise they're friends.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Hey guys, just a few random tidbits from attending Raw last night:
> 
> - We walked about 5 blocks from the parking garage to Bankers Life. On the way, I saw Ambrose shirts everywhere. In the garage, at random bars on the walk, outside of the arena and certain inside the arena.
> 
> ...



Awesome that you got to go. I would have loved to see Seth and Owens walk out together. It would make an epic feud if Rollins ever went face.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> *Ugh...why in the almighty fuck is Kane getting all this strong booking? Fuck, he's probably getting the most screen time out of anybody on the roster along with Rollins and the rest of the Bore-thority.*
> 
> Reigns/Wyatt segment was pretty badass. About time Bray got made to look like a proper evil bastard for once.


At first, I was annoyed by Kane getting such a strong push in 2015 but it's slightly amusing at this point. Maybe he's being rewarded for years of loyal service.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Hey guys, just a few random tidbits from attending Raw last night:
> 
> - We walked about 5 blocks from the parking garage to Bankers Life. On the way, I saw Ambrose shirts everywhere. In the garage, at random bars on the walk, outside of the arena and certain inside the arena.
> 
> ...



roud


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Ambrose sold the chokeslam like shit, he should impulse in the rop and do a good jump to made the move better and devasting. WWE should punish him and put him jobbing in the midcards, for not selling well the chokeslam.


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Raw was great and i enjoyed the whole show:
First time i´m really in the Wyatt story.
IC-Tilte feud is awesome, Miz should have stolen the title when Show & Ryback were brawling but still nice.
Ziggler with Lana and Rusev with Summer will be fun to watch.
Kane chokeslamming Brock two times was nice and it woulda destroyed the story if brock already yet killed all of them - he will do that at some point.
New Day allways enjoyable, although they lost again.
Divas tag ok coulda been better, but laughed so hard about the botch of the ref and tamina
Heyman best promoter as allways.
Cena and Owens promo also nice no need for the fight yet again.
Barett vs Truth for the King is great too, especially of the fun with Truth.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Good Raw, Reigns/Sheamus was pretty good and Bray is interesting to me for the first time since February, good job kid. Also, that end of the show was something original. Wanna see the title match at Battleground.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613213157520244736


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I marked for chinese Cena :cena4


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Crazy Eyes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613213157520244736


Seth is really great on Twitter, seems to post a lot more than the other Shield guys. Surprised many think he's a natural face because he's been a damn near perfect heel. No one on the roster has gotten consistent heel heat like he has.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Might Guy said:


> Seth is really great on Twitter, seems to post a lot more than the other Shield guys. Surprised many think he's a natural face because he's been a damn near perfect heel. No one on the roster has gotten consistent heel heat like he has.


These are his latest tweets.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613735344270389248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613781443035140096
I love how he uses social media to enhance his character and taking shots at Brock (kayfabe wise, of course). In the next few weeks, he should be at 1 million followers. Right now, he has 941K followers. Roman is at 1.03 million followers even though he tweets less. Dean doesn't tweet at all. He should be more of a presence but that doesn't seem to be hurting his popularity at the moment.


----------

